# What are you thankful for right now?



## meepie

What are you thankful or grateful for in your life? Everyone has at least one thing. Post it here


----------



## EvonneEzell

Family...& YouTube to ease the boredom and loneliness


----------



## Charmeleon

SAS

without you I'd be soooooo bored!!!!

and lonely


----------



## meepie

I am thankful for the pasta I had tonight.


----------



## andy1984

my gf


----------



## Ape

League of Legends! I got back into it.


----------



## meepie

andy1984 said:


> my gf


That's sweet:smile2:


----------



## Orbiter

That I'm not living in a post-apocalyptic, irradiated wasteland.


----------



## meepie

Orbiter said:


> That I'm not living in a post-apocalyptic, irradiated wasteland.


Also a prehistoric mammoth filled cave era. Where you have to make your tools out of stone and look at cave art.


----------



## Orbiter

meepie said:


> Also a prehistoric mammoth filled cave era. Where you have to make your tools out of stone and look at cave art.


Mine sounds cooler >


----------



## Winds

That my little sister got her project done right away, instead of calling me up talking about we got to work on it and it's due tomorrow like she usually does. Oh and these headphones.


----------



## StevendeBoer

Thankful for the people around me atm (though the food I just ate was something to be pretty darn thankful for as well ;-))


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

Involuntary jitters. They make me feel alive.


----------



## TheClown7

Music, series, play 4, sas.


----------



## Kevin001

Still having a chance to turn my life around.


----------



## Aribeth

Nothing.

I feel like you shouldn't be thankful for anything that your family does for you. Because they forced you into it in the first place. They didn't ask you to be their son/daughter -- they forced it upon you. So of course they support you and stuff, it's normal since you're family and they're nice people. What else are they gonna do, right? So stuff like that doesn't deserve special thanks since they don't have much choice and neither did you.

Now if a stranger did something nice for me, I'd be thankful for that.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

EvonneEzell said:


> Family...& YouTube to ease the boredom and loneliness


Same.


----------



## regimes

i'm thankful for a fiance that cares about me _so_ much. i don't know why he does. i think he's crazy.

i'm also grateful for soda seeing as that is one of the few things i can keep down atm.


----------



## meepie

I am thankful for the sandwich I had and the two warm socks on my feet.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a warm bed to sleep in.


----------



## Jesuszilla

my job


----------



## TryingMara

That the work week is over.


----------



## MCHB

My family and friends, those that accept me for who I am and believe in me; the ones who inspire and push me in a positive direction and don't judge me based on what I can't do. The ones who help me when I'm frustrated or down. I'm extremely thankful for them and what they do. I'm still dumbfounded at how in a little over a year, I've gone from basically no friends to having extremely close friends, even ones that are far away. People that genuinely care. I have a lot of regrets, but they definitely help take my mind off my mistakes!


----------



## Kevin001

My mom.......don't know where I would be without her.


----------



## yurt

I'm thankfull for having an income albeit a small one, and the INTERNET. What would I do without it..


----------



## harrison

For somewhere to live.
For being lucky enough to be born in a country as rich as this one.
For a great family.
For a few people that care about me.
For my health.


----------



## Andre Sossi

I'm thankful for having a loving family.


----------



## TryingMara

The moderators on this site


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Aribeth said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I feel like you shouldn't be thankful for anything that your family does for you. Because they forced you into it in the first place. They didn't ask you to be their son/daughter -- they forced it upon you. So of course they support you and stuff, it's normal since you're family and they're nice people. What else are they gonna do, right? So stuff like that doesn't deserve special thanks since they don't have much choice and neither did you.
> 
> Now if a stranger did something nice for me, I'd be thankful for that.












So I took this picture yesterday

Since I kind of agree with you for the first the first time ever, I am now sure the world is coming to an end


----------



## shyguy07

The warm bed I'm about to lay in.


----------



## andretti

that im strong willed in certain aspects of my life. i used to be a huge fatty but now im normal. i went to talk to a doctor today that told me a few years ago. " hey your really fat , you need to lose weight" he saw me and told me hes glad he helped me . i told him fool , you didnt do ish. i did it. He told im in really good shape though . 

i was proud of myself. i know how to put in work.


----------



## meepie

My dinner, my socks, and the people close to me.


----------



## Noca

My heated blanket, hot showers, Lego, being Canadian, my friends, and my cat.


----------



## Kevin001

My heater. It just hit 32° here.


----------



## MargueriteShop

thankful for children and for dogs. I am grateful for a house and a car a money and food. I am grateful for my carpenter and plumbing and fitness and creativity and sex. thank God for all.


----------



## egmeceg

For my health, internet and books.


----------



## Skeletra

I'm thankful for quite a lot of things right now .
My friends and family, who might not realise how much they're there for me.
My cats, for their cuteness. That's important too.
My boyfriend. I love him so much. I'm lucky to have him.
My job as long as that lasts. It's not much, but it's something, and I really appreciate that.
My comfortable, warm bed 
Nature, beautiful nature. It's covered in snow, but image if everything was concrete and asphalt. things would be so dull.


----------



## Shawn81

The few good people I still here from sometimes on here.



I can't really think of anything else that I didn't just do for myself. So not much overall.


----------



## cosmicslop

Quite simply: chinese takeout.


----------



## Elad

Family, because they've done so much for me and continue to. If I didnt have their support I would go without and have a lot more stress.

Even now moving into house alone that I shouldn't he able to. I hope I can open up and show mo e appreciation in 3016.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Lurking

Elad said:


> I hope I can open up and show mo e appreciation in 3016.


Showing more gratitude some time within the next millennium. Finally, a goal I can get on board with.


----------



## kesker

I'm thankful for you, Meepie! You crazy kid!!! :yay :banana :clap :wife


----------



## Elad

Just Lurking said:


> Showing more gratitude some time within the next millennium. Finally, a goal I can get on board with.


&#128528;

That typo was too real
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie

Thankful for modern medicine.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm thankful for Babymetal. They make me happy.


----------



## meepie

Im thankful of the composer Balam Acab existing. He is a genius.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow

That I have a family who loves me and supports me, i'm very very very lucky.

It's worth more than any amount of money in the world.


----------



## MylesB93

My family, friends, my goals and all the things I'm passionate about.


----------



## Kevin001

Having my own room.


----------



## tea111red

people that care to help me when i'm at a low, low point. sometimes it literally saves me from going right over the edge and helps get me through the day/night. 

i want to hug these people.


----------



## meepie

Thankful for having all my fingers, toes and arms/legs right now.


----------



## InFlames

That I finally manned up and made a new years resolution that if I don't fix my life this year I will not see 2017. I am stubborn so I won't back out. I am exited about eternal nothing.


----------



## meepie

InFlames said:


> That I finally manned up and made a new years resolution that if I don't fix my life this year I will not see 2017. I am stubborn so I won't back out. I am exited about eternal nothing.


:nerd:0


----------



## DespairSenpai

My ps4 and the ice cream float I just made with hard orange soda.


----------



## UnderdogWins

My dog hurt her leg last week. 

This week, she seems to be back to normal.


----------



## LostinReverie

Little blue ponies.


----------



## Ape

I'm thankful for music...good music. If I didn't have it, I don't know how I could even leave the house. I guess I kind of rely on it to block out other people, haha.


----------



## Salvatori

My car working everyday.
Getting a job & being able to make a living.
Endless poissibilities for the future.
Tiny scarlet roses in my garden.
MY CAT (Clara)!!!
Breathing.


----------



## Salvatori

Kevin001 said:


> Having my own room.


Totally second that!


----------



## Salvatori

Kindness of strangers (not Blache DuBois-style...)


----------



## Emar

meepie said:


> What are you thankful or grateful for in your life? Everyone has at least one thing. Post it here


Being alive and all that comes with it :yay


----------



## meepie

Emar said:


> Being alive and all that comes with it :yay


:nerd:


----------



## twitchy666

*Haven't got any more to lose*

cos I've lost it all

I never turn down a fight

I never give up 
or turn my back on anyone.

Everyone does that to me


----------



## Kevin001

Having internet.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

I'm thankful for the people on SAS who have been helping me come to a realization of why I do the things that I do. I'm thankful for my therapist who is helping me to deal with my dysfunctional emotions and to be a functional human being. I'm thankful that my grad school allowed me to take this leave of absence to get my life together. I'm thankful that I met Bedir because he taught me a lot about myself. I'm thankful for my priests that I can go to for advice. I'm thankful for my family who has supported me throughout life and my education. Most of all, I am thankful for Gods love during this really hard time and loving me despite all the stupid and irrational things that I do.


----------



## meepie

shut eye sleep


----------



## vela

This site and the lovely people on it.


----------



## ImBrittany

I'm thankful that I dont look like rufus


----------



## Kevin001

Having a mother that cares, my life would be much worse with out her.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

The vast ways of ending your life if the need ever arises.


----------



## herk

my therapist, cbt, other people who understand anxiety and everything


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

"Gateways to Annihilation", "Covenant", "Altars of Madness" and other music by Morbid Angel. This music is getting me through some really dark and heavy times right now.


----------



## Fellini

My family.


----------



## Crisigv

My bed right behind me, that I will soon get into, so I can sleep another night and half a day away before working in the evening.


----------



## DerrickOdea

My family and friends that support me a lot.


----------



## lonerroom

I am thankful for my apartment, my bed, the things I do have. I am thankful I never smoked a cigarette or drank alcohol like my peers, I am thankful I am myself, and not a follower. I might be a lonely person but I have dignity which I am also thankful for. I am thankful I kept my child-like outlook on things. I am thankful that I am thankful.


----------



## srschirm

Early, surprise Valentines Day package!


----------



## Mouseylover

So many things.I cannot list them all but here are a few ...

Having good food 
having shelter 
NOT being married or having a boyfriend or kids 
having a clean house 
having enough money 
being a kind person (i try to be anyways)


----------



## TryingMara

My mom and the time I got to spend with her today. That everything worked out with the health insurance. I did not have to drive this morning.


----------



## Still Waters

I found really lovely sheets today at a fantastic price. My old sheets were pretty ratty and the new ones are beautiful and very comfy! I bought lots of food (mostly healthy) and it looks as if I might be able to save some money this month!! Oh and I've got a really fun activity planned for next weekend! Trying to find happiness in the little things...


----------



## Findedeux

Chocolate chip cookies, pizza, and orgasms.


----------



## lavanderxribbons

I'm thankful to my boyfriend for listening to and understanding me and I'm thankful for my mom for letting me live with her last year and helping me to move out again.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had a decent chilling night out with two friends.


----------



## naes

Living in America (even better that i'm in Florida where it's nice and warm), having opportunity to succeed, not being poor, being young, not having other problems, etc...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

My health, my house, my dog, family, circle of friends, etc.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> My mom and the time I got to spend with her today. That everything worked out with the health insurance. I did not have to drive this morning.


That's fantastic Mara  I am very happy you and your mom could enjoy eachothe's company and the insurance is less of a concern now. I hope your whole week is great, you sooooo deserve it


----------



## meepie

Thankful for my family and all they do for me.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've since started using MyFitnessPal a few days ago and I can't believe I have never implemented this app into my weight loss plan. Makes those times where I eat out not to be such a pain in the ***.


----------



## TryingMara

The main roads weten't that bad and the day seemed to go by pretty fast.


----------



## StephCurry

Nothing.


----------



## meepie

cosmicslop said:


> I've since started using MyFitnessPal a few days ago and I can't believe I have never implemented this app into my weight loss plan. Makes those times where I eat out not to be such a pain in the ***.


That sounds fun. I've realized there are so many productivity apps. It can be of use to people these to save time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> The main roads weten't that bad and the day seemed to go by pretty fast.


Yayyyy  :yay I hope tommorow will be just as good


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Music.


----------



## Skeletra

My cats, my boyfriend, my parents, the sun, this warm blanket


----------



## northernlass

Thankful for my faith in God, my understanding spouse, a good home, a cuddly cat. Also enjoying quite good health for my age and last but not least, this website. It is lovely to know there are others out there with this condition having somewhere to air our thoughts and hopefully guide someone in the right direction. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## JakdawDetective

My family and friends. Without them, I don't know where I'd be right now.


----------



## poisongenius

My dreams and personal interests
My life is a disaster already, but I'm sure it would even be much more terrifying if I lost all of my ambitions and dedication, because they defy who I am.


----------



## TenYears

Thankful for a lot of things...I really am blessed despite all the struggles and uphill battles and loss and grief I've had to endure the last few years.


Something I've been thinking about lately...I'm thankful that I have the emotional intelligence now to realize that friendship is not worth begging for. It's not worth kissing *** for. It's not worth being someone's doormat for. It's not worth compromising who I am to get it. If you don't like me for me, that's fine we can coexist lol. But I don't have time for people that play mind games. I really don't. And I don't need the drama. I have enough of that in my life already. It's. Just. Not. Worth. That.


If you choose to believe the gossip, if you think I'm strange because I'm too quiet or too socially anxious, if you don't trust me, even though I've put myself out there for you, just do us both a favor and move on. I don't need you in my life. I don't need "friends" like that. I'd really rather just be alone, tbh. Take your drama, your head games and your manipulation to someone else....I may have put up with it years ago, but I'm not that person anymore. And I don't apologize for being this way, not one bit.


I'm thankful that I've finally come to those realizations. Better late than never. And I'm actually thankful to you...if you tried to use me, abuse me or confuse me....you helped me come to this realization. I'm a better person now, thanks to you. I survived you. And I realize now that I don't need you....I don't need you to make myself feel worthy as a human being, and I don't need you to validate who I am. So. Peace.


----------



## LostinReverie

A guy who I've been talking to asked me if he could send flowers on Valentine's Day. Cutest ****ing thing ever and first time for me in all my 32 years.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Thankful for everyone in my life who has touched my heart


----------



## meepie

The Sound of Silence said:


> A guy who I've been talking to asked me if he could send flowers on Valentine's Day. Cutest ****ing thing ever and first time for me in all my 32 years.


Late reply, but did you get them?:nerd:


----------



## LostinReverie

meepie said:


> Late reply, but did you get them?:nerd:


Yup


----------



## meepie

The Sound of Silence said:


> Yup


:clap


----------



## Crisigv

Thankful it wasn't a heartattack.


----------



## huh

Pie!


----------



## LostinReverie

meepie said:


> :clap


Yeah, it was nice, but I'm having a really difficult time with this guy. Besides the flowers, he's just not putting in the time and effort into pursuing this. Like all men with me. Sigh. It's always the initial, "you seem interesting.... never mind, I was wrong" and they slowly stop talking to me. Not a good place to say this, but my life ****ing sucks. Always has, always will. Sorry, didn't mean to unload on you. Please don't respond to my *****ing.


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Beds. I'm thankful for beds.


----------



## meepie

The Sound of Silence said:


> Yeah, it was nice, but I'm having a really difficult time with this guy. Besides the flowers, he's just not putting in the time and effort into pursuing this. Like all men with me. Sigh. It's always the initial, "you seem interesting.... never mind, I was wrong" and they slowly stop talking to me. Not a good place to say this, but my life ****ing sucks. Always has, always will. Sorry, didn't mean to unload on you. Please don't respond to my *****ing.


Have you tried talking to him as well to show him you like him? I know you want a guy to pursue you, but you have to show you're interested too, that's the subtle art of courtship. In my younger years, I never showed interest and hid away and it deterred a lot of guys or potential dates.


----------



## LostinReverie

meepie said:


> Have you tried talking to him as well to show him you like him? I know you want a guy to pursue you, but you have to show you're interested too, that's the subtle art of courtship. In my younger years, I never showed interest and hid away and it deterred a lot of guys or potential dates.


I always try talking to him. He's never available. Our schedules don't really line up and I think he lost interest.


----------



## northernlass

Hello there TenYears. Apologies for the late response, but I agree wholeheartedly with your comments. I say to folks if you don't like me, then for goodness sake just cross the road and walk on the other side. You can keep your snickering and whispers and stick 'em where the sun don't shine. I have my life to live and will not let my mind be burdened down with your nastiness. You say it, you own it, so enjoy. I am now a free spirit having lightened my load and given it back to you for your conscience (if you have one) to deal with. I am thankful for being able to get things like that off my chest periodically, as it does occur from time to time even now. Thank you too for reading this post and hope that it will help others along life's difficult path. All good wishes to you.


----------



## Kevin001

Having my mom to help me in my journey. I have no idea where I would be without her.


----------



## Venompoo

I am thank ful for life  I am thankful for the journeys i've been on and am on and will be on.


----------



## Andre

I'm thankful for sociopaths who don't judge, only mirror.


----------



## Kevin001

Just having great people in my life. I wish I had more but very appreciative for the people I do have.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I have no job...taking a few years off college...I'm super worried about where my life is headed..

But I'm thankful that I have all this free time to really connect with my feelings & just ponder about a lot of things...
And when it's warmer & sunnier out, I'd like to take a walk to the river & reflect or jog, which I'm grateful to live near.

I'm thankful I have this time to work on myself...
I hope one day I'll build enough courage & find an ambition so I can get my life moving forward...
I don't want to be like this for the rest of my life...


----------



## meepie

I am thankful for having a home, food every day, enough to eat, and opportunities.


----------



## Kevin001

Being able to just move. I really feel sorry for the people who are paralyzed. I'm so grateful.


----------



## dune87

thankful for how life goes on despite the difficulties


----------



## meepie

I am thankful for my youth


----------



## Rains

My Himalayan salt lamp. Got it as a gift. It's pretty cool. 

Also thankful for my self-awareness and ability to figure out my own problems, problem solve and treat myself. Not everyone has the cognitive wherewithal to do that.


----------



## odetoanoddity

I'm thankful for lower back exercises and stretches. They helped me sleep easier and comfortably last night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srschirm

This beautiful weather, and a more enjoyable experience exercising outside. <3 spring.


----------



## TheGuardian

I don't really think about this since my lifes been ****ty (not just my SA, family issues). But if i had to choose i'd just say i'm thankful for being alive. Even though life has been really hard and annoying i do believe the future will get better and am looking forward to actually starting my life.


----------



## Moxi

Being able to come home to some great people after all the **** that's happened lately, even if only online.


----------



## Kevin001

Having people that actually care about me.


----------



## flockfox

I'm always thankful for my family. They're all that matter.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Okage the Shadow King is remastered for the PS4!!
It was one of my favorite childhood games
And I never beat it because I was young & ignorant then XP
Now I can complete what my younger self didn't & beat the game!!
I started playing a few days ago & love it <3
Memories came flooding like a wrecking ball lol
(~^0^)~
~(^0^~)


----------



## shana

Air conditioning
Healthy food to eat
Parents who are willing to drive me around town
A nice bed 
TV in my room to entertain me


----------



## AllTheSame

My kids, they are the best
My dad
My meds lmao
My health (well mostly but it could be a lot worse)
I have almost everything I need, and a lot of the things I want, I could have been born in a third world country
An awesome vacation I'm looking forward to in a few months
My PlayStation
My movie library lol
My car (a lot of people with SAD cannot drive or don't have one)
Music


----------



## meepie

Um thankful for my parents being alive to support me, I'm thankful for having access to things easily in this first world country that others around the globe can only dream of.


----------



## Crisigv

My coffee right here beside me.


----------



## Kevin001

Just having great people on here to talk to.


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful to having a med insurance and good therapist.


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful for the car my parents let me borrow. I'm thankful for the little income I get.


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful that I can spend my most depressing days not in a war ridden or poverty filled area but nice comfy house


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful to have some hope left.


----------



## pied vert

odetoanoddity said:


> I'm thankful for lower back exercises and stretches. They helped me sleep easier and comfortably last night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


do you have a link that you would recommend that has a list of good stretches?


----------



## maritimemovie

I'm thankful for the fact that my parents are providing my education, and that my sister has been contacting me about my medication, which is an indication that she cares about my health (and by extension, me).
I'm thankful that I'm in a safe area, and even though my GPA is bad at least I'm attending a reputable school.
I'm thankful and feel lucky that I have a girlfriend who cares about me and doesn't judge me.


----------



## Kevin001

Just being alive, having a chance to turn my life around.


----------



## AllTheSame

- that I have three healthy, beautiful kids that are my whole world
- for the time we have together
- my dad, for helping me and giving me direction and advice at times when I need it the most


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

- Friends
- Family
- A place to stay
- Opportunity for education


----------



## regimes

i'm grateful we had enough to cover the electricity bill today AND buy groceries. worrying about how you'll live on cereal and popcorn for a week without electricity or milk is the worst.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I'm thankful I still have a job.
I'm thankful my workplace invests in me and wants me to improve.
I'm thankful I'll get to see my aunt and uncle tomorrow and that I still have time with them.
I'm thankful my parents think of me on my birthday, which was last week.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for just being alive and being able to enjoy the beautiful things in life.


----------



## MsVaslovik

I am enormously thankful for all I have right now, my job, my home, and the far better life I have now than I suffered through for the previous 15 years or so. I keep in mind that I'm richer and better educated than the vast bulk of humanity which lives in poverty and squalor around the world. I live in a safe and clean neighborhood, I have some nice things, I eat well, and I don't have to worry about money. 

I've been there in the poverty and squalor, I grew up very poor, and spent long periods of my life struggling just to get by and get something to eat. So now I keep that in mind, where I was before, and how much better I have it now. I thank the Father in Heaven for it daily. I'm not wealthy, I don't drive a nice car, I don't even have friends, but I'm relatively happy with my life now and very grateful to be in the place I am now, after where I've been.


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful for my functional body. I'm thankful for having access to medication for illnesses.


----------



## Winds

My mom. She's awesome


----------



## AllTheSame

~ My family (dad, and my kids)
~ My job, car, apartment in a pretty nice part of town, having everything I need and a lot of what I want
~ My health
~ Vacation with family I'm looking forward to
~ My meds lmao


----------



## Prince Adrian

. my recent insights, feeling some prison bars removed!
. my delicious food & hot milk tea today!










. my priceless discovery of HEAL-IT-ALL cure, truly alleviates 95% my chronic-&-_supposedly_-INCURABLE allergy (which if it's not for shortage of resources I would do it everyday & may make it 100%): raw vegan!
. fast & unlimited wifi
. (extroverted) flatmates who respect my boundaries
. 'trivially' encouraging posts from SAS members today.
. my progress so far.


----------



## Prince Adrian

despite the other storms today..
at least just now I see that color pencil again..!!








​


----------



## McFly

Sling TV. Only 20 a month and I can watch sports all weekend.


----------



## Prince Adrian

the opening of my mind right now.
priiiiiccceeelesss..!!


----------



## dmpf89

I am grateful that I raised 3 wonderful kids, even though I have social phobia!!


----------



## Skeletra

I'm thankful for the moon and the stars, my cats and this food. I'm thankful for all the small things in life and the opportunities I've gotten, even though I messed most of those up. I'm thankful that I get some hours of work every week and I'm thankful for the silence of this night.
No partying neighbors. Hell yeah!


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful for the patience of my family and people in my life in dealing with my mental illnesses. Especially how patient they are on me when it comes to time management.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for the positive/supportive people I have in my life. Not that many but it still means a lot.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

That I'm leaving this place.Bye.I hope y'all manage to beat SA.


----------



## The Punisher

There are some awesome people in the world you wish that they were your friends irl.


----------



## meepie

I'm thankful for access to internet.


----------



## Max Seigel

I'm thankful for having the mind that I do. Although it gets me into trouble sometimes when I over think situations, or when my negative thoughts take over, I wouldn't have made all the progress I've made if I didn't have the mind I do. It's very true that the one thing that is holding you back is the one thing you need in order to be successful. That is, your mind.
I'm also thankful for not having anything worse than SA. Although SA sucks, when I think about other things I could have like schizophrenia, multiple sclerosis, ALS, blind, deaf.... I realize how lucky I am that SA is the worst thing that I have.
Lastly, I'm thankful for having the power every day to make decisions that will affect my life in the future. If we were all helpless in this world, there would be nothing to live for. But all of us have the power of decision, the power of action. It doesn't matter what happened yesterday. The past does not equal the future. Every day is an new day, a new beginning. And I am thankful for that.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm thankful that my crush is doing OK. She's battling some very serious health problems, she's been in and out of hospitals recently but she's doing alright. For right now.

I'm thankful that I let her new bf know whats up on fb. (with her OK lol) I told him if he ever, ever doesn't treat her like a total princess, I'm gonna be knockin on his front door and some *** kicking is coming. And a bunch of her friends followed me with that. I think she has a lot of people watching out for her.....


----------



## Prince Adrian

eating a plate of hot delicious instant noodle & listening to mysterious piano songs while reading interesting SAS posts, hehehehehee... :grin2:


----------



## Prince Adrian

thank god the internet is on again! :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

Thankful for the milk that was in the fridge so I can have a bowl of cereal for breakfast. It's usual run out.


----------



## Ampata

The great ability to daydream. It's everything meaningful.


----------



## Prince Adrian

oh. my. god. another heavenly lightning struck me confirming that this feeling is UNDOUBTEDLY priceless!! even my wolves agree with it, in fact this might be one of the diamonds the wolves have been PROTECTING all the time!

it's moment like this that (has) made me want to promise to myself: 
_*I'LL ALWAYS KEEP YOU WITH ME NO MATTER WHAT
I'LL FOREVER HOLD ONTO YOU
I'LL EVER TREASURE YOU
I'LL DEFEND YOU WITH ALL MY LIFE*_

that would be the (WOLF) KNIGHT'S CREED

because I _KNOW_ this is MUCH MORE PRECIOUS than those prestige
WAY MORE VALUABLE than those masks
FAR BEYOND THE PRICE OF GOLDS and everything comes & goes
*FAR SURPASSING ALL TROPHIES you can compete yourself with against your peers
*
this is
f r e e d o m . .
​


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> oh. my. god. another heavenly lightning struck me confirming that this feeling is UNDOUBTEDLY priceless!! even my wolves agree with it, in fact this might be one of the diamonds the wolves have been PROTECTING all the time!
> 
> it's moment like this that (has) made me want to promise to myself:
> _*I'LL ALWAYS KEEP YOU WITH ME NO MATTER WHAT
> I'LL FOREVER HOLD ONTO YOU
> I'LL EVER TREASURE YOU
> I'LL DEFEND YOU WITH ALL MY LIFE*_
> 
> that would be the (WOLF) KNIGHT'S CREED
> 
> because I _KNOW_ this is MUCH MORE PRECIOUS than those prestige
> WAY MORE VALUABLE than those masks
> FAR BEYOND THE PRICE OF GOLDS and everything comes & goes
> *FAR SURPASSING ALL TROPHIES you can compete yourself with against your peers
> *
> this is
> f r e e d o m . .
> ​


*pats on shoulder*

Hey, how old are you?


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> *pats on shoulder*
> 
> Hey, how old are you?


why.. obviously that's a _s e c r e e e e e t . . *!*_








​


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> why.. that's my _s e c r e e e e e t . . *!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


because ..


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> because ..


_I *DECIDE* it to be._








Now hush!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> _I *DECIDE* it to be._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hush!


I'll always get what I want. Not immediately, but definitely.

*Jumps off the roof and flies away*


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> *I'll always get what I want. Not immediately, but definitely. *
> 
> I see you soon.
> 
> *Jumps off roof and flies away*


so do I, _SO DO I._


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> so do I, _SO DO I._


*flies backwards up again*

Like what?

At least you manage to get my curiosity


----------



## Prince Adrian

Demon Soul said:


> **flies backwards up again* *
> 
> Like what?
> 
> At least you manage to get my curiosity


sorry monsieur. the Captain has left for the new uncharted sea!








and she's not comfortable sharing her exploits to just everyone anyway.  but believe it or not she's a lucky devil. she truly appreciates your curiosity but now please leave her alone concentrating on the new map. _*where's my sextant?*_


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Prince Adrian said:


> sorry monsieur. the Captain has left for the new uncharted sea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she's not comfortable sharing her exploits to just everyone anyway.  but believe it or not she's a lucky devil. she truly appreciates your curiosity but now please leave her alone concentrating on the new map. _*where's my sextant?*_


*mhmhm why is that thing called a *sex*tant*

Your captain is very mysterious .. mhmhm. 

You should tell your captain that sometimes the treasure might be right infront of you all along. Sometimes, you don't have to cross the atlantic sea, get kidnapped by africans that want to eat you alive, and fight pirates to find a treasure, even though such a story surely sounds fun!


----------



## Yoyoyoyo

Grateful to be young in a time with such promise of rapid technological advancement. No better time in history to self-actualize than now, as the internet marches forward intertwining itself more into every facet of life. The possibilities of connectedness and growth are vast. I just hope that we can take advantage.

For example, I don't think I would even know what self-actualization was in a different era.


----------



## meepie

^ That. Good post yoyo.


----------



## calichick

Because even when you're having a sh*tty day/week/month/year and a guy makes you feel like you're the only woman in his universe...


----------



## tea111red

pills.


----------



## Kevin001

I have a lot of issues/problems but I'm thankful for everything I have.


----------



## Vlk

My old professor said she would be happy to write me a recommendation letter.


----------



## Kevin321

A great partner


----------



## shana

Air conditioning, a comfy bed, my cat, my mom b/c she loves me and supports me through life.


----------



## apx24

Beer


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

That my cat is doing so well


----------



## Tokztero

Having a stable and decent paying job.


----------



## KelsKels

Ben & Jerry


----------



## Vlk

The fact that I seem to have made a friend, who sometimes texts me out of nowhere.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

My dad, my mom, my brother, and the fact that I have a roof over my head. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades

My parents, my partner, a steady job and to be able to live the lifestyle I currently live.


----------



## Schmetterling

My parents, my sister, my little nephew, getting a good education from pre-school till college, food on my plate, a roof over my head, a bed to sleep, clothes to wear, my cats, music and books.


----------



## discoveryother

having the time to relax and feel good about myself


----------



## SFC01

my 2 children, I adore them !!


----------



## Ai

The small collection of people in my life who, for some reason, manage to love me. The amazing professors in my graduating department in college, their friendship, and their support.


----------



## lisbeth

I moved to a new city recently and it's already turned out to be such a good decision. It's bigger with much more going on, and it's amazing how many new people I'm already meeting and how many more opportunities I'm getting (both social and work). Which was my main reason for moving. It really is the snowball effect. Just shows how taking risks can pay off. I'm really glad this happened.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A roof over my head.
My cats who comfort me when I'm terribly upset. They always give me this look like "Get it together, it's not worth getting in your feelings."
And enough money to purchase groceries on a regular basis.


----------



## caelle

I'm glad the world isn't ending. I had an end-of-the-world type dream and it was sad. I think there were only days left


----------



## AllTheSame

lisbeth said:


> I moved to a new city recently and it's already turned out to be such a good decision. It's bigger with much more going on, and it's amazing how many new people I'm already meeting and how many more opportunities I'm getting (both social and work). Which was my main reason for moving. It really is the snowball effect. Just shows how taking risks can pay off. I'm really glad this happened.


That's good to hear, I'm happy for you  It's funny to me how that works out sometimes, even with me, with my anxiety issues. I grew up in a very, very small town (less than 10,000 people, and with one grocery store, and nothing else for miles). And I hated, hated, hated that town, I resented my parents for moving there when I was in the 7th grade lol. It was a little, bitty hick, ******* town...it was very cliquish and if you weren't born there, you didn't belong there and never would. I moved to Houston years ago, I actually live in one of the most populated parts of Houston. It's a nice neighborhood, but it's very over-developed and there are probably a million people within a few square miles of me lol. Not someplace where you'd think someone with social anxiety would be happy. But I'm happy here. There are more opportunities, like you mentioned...for employment, and socially...I'm literally ten minutes from the museum district, the theatre district, parks, hiking trails, bike trails...anything I'd want to do, anyplace I'd want to hang out is less than 15 minutes away.


----------



## springbreeze1

Oh please, next time when you dream about it, make it reality.

I'm sad the world isn't ending yet.



nomi said:


> I'm glad the world isn't ending. I had an end-of-the-world type dream and it was sad. I think there were only days left


----------



## JDsays

I'm thankful for having a bed to sleep in at night


----------



## Taaylah

I'm thankful for being alive. I don't know why, as I've never been close to death, but once in a blue moon I'll wake up with a smile on my face, feeling happy I get to live another day.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thankful for having @CurrentlyJaded in my life. :mushy


----------



## jrmuniz96

Funny *** you tubers. No lie, they may have been the reason as to why my depression got better and why I've survived it so far.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I'm thankful for my two cat furbabies. If only they knew how much I love them, and that I depend on them just as much as they depend on me.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm..*

For me, it has to be family.

Without them, I probably wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm thankful for my friends at college. 

I'm thankful that I have girls to talk to, even if it's just as friends. It means a lot to me, believe me. Iv'e never really been friends with a girl before and I hated that. 

Because it still hurts knowing that none of the girls at work never knew me, got to know me. I went back to town to go back and none of the girls acted like they knew me. I hated that!


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm thankful for:

~ my three healthy, beautiful kids. I'm truly blessed for having them in my lives, at all
~ my parents
~ my job, and the roof over my head, and a sleeper sofa, if my kids ever need it (which, they might)
~ the few friends that I have, online and irl
~ my car. There are a lot of people in Houston who have the bus as their only method of transportation. And I'm getting a new (well, new used) car in less than a year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm thankful for having the ability to think ahead. I usually don't use it right but I generally can just jump to the end on any given thing and see how bad (or not) it's gonna suck.

I guess that's intuition?


----------



## herk

self respect


----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> I'm thankful for having @*CurrentlyJaded* in my life. :mushy


My sweet Kevin heart


----------



## Corey994

Comedy - If I didn't watch so much comedy my sense of humor would probably be very boring and I wouldn't laugh as much


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been doing well so far in this English class I've been taking that is filled with group work and required participation. Got to do two presentations so far without freaking out. I still hate how social this coursework is but it's not affecting my grades at least. Thankful I'm in the front seat taking action. edit: **** you anxiety.


----------



## pearlgrey

I am so thankful for my cat, she's like my baby and I love her so much. She's so lovely and she understands me more than anyone.


----------



## Winds

Well the Panthers aren't playing today, so they can't lose and disappoint me.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I am thankful for all I have and all the experiences I have had. No matter how hard there is something I learned and I'm still learning. I really feel like my eyes have recently been opened more than ever. I walked around like a zombie for the last 5 years and even though this years difficulties have kicked my butt I know I have learned from it. Spiritual growth for sure


----------



## herk

online shopping


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for some of the wonderful people on this forum.


----------



## Taaylah

That it's raining. It hasn't in a while, so it was nice to wake up to the sound of it


----------



## Taaylah

My cat. He's inches away from my face, staring at me and purring


----------



## butterskenny

I'm thankful for my three younger brothers.


----------



## alwaysworthy

my mom, my friends, and my therapist! haha i wouldn't be here if it wasn't for their support


----------



## blue53669

my husband!


----------



## Kevin001

Finally getting health insurance for 2017.....phew.


----------



## Still Waters

Crack Chicken for dinner tonight!!! Yeah,it's an awful name but it tastes soooo good. I use only one pack of reduced fat cream cheese and cut down on the spices -so not quite so nutritionally horrid - still sooooo fabulous!!


----------



## JDsays

I'm thankful that I live in a place that has consistent weather year round.


----------



## meepie

I am thankful for the people closest to me.


----------



## novalax

I'm thankful for the time I had with my mom


----------



## MCHB

The supportive nature of my family and friends (some of who might as well be extended family). :grin2:


----------



## 8888

My mother and how much she loves me.


----------



## cosmicslop

Sweet potato pie. Thank you my southern friends.


----------



## Riff Raff

I am thankful for so many things 

I am thankful that I am alive > because I came close to death several times in life and if I had died I would have missed out on preccious moments of my life 

I am thankful That I have a nice place to live and food to eat and that I can get a hot shower every day 

I am thankful that I am not in some bad predicament in life.. like being in prison or dying from some terminal illness. 

I am thankful that my mind is sharp and I can walk. ( I once was bound to a wheelchair for 2 years... now I can WALK) 

I am thankful that good things have been coming into my life recently 

I am thankful that I have learned to be a good person to other people in life 

I am thankful that I have traveled to a lot of cool places during my life. 

I am thankful that I have good people in my life 

I am thankful that I went to the beach today and had a great time. 

I am thankful that I have never been homeless

I am thankful that I live in the USA 

I am thankful that I found this forum!! 

have a great day folks!!'


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm thankful for my kids most of all, and for my parents and other family. I'm thankful for being able to crank up the bass in my car and dance like a fool with my kids sometimes without giving two fuqs who is watching...my kids have taught me to do that. I'm thankful God gave me three healthy, very intelligent, beautiful kids...who, for the most part, don't suffer from anxiety like I have, especially at their age...not that they don't have some issues with it (esp my oldest) but I'm thankful she's met those issues head on, and she's dealing with them very, very well now...much better than I did at her age. I'm thankful I have a roof over my head, and that my parents and kids have everything they need (and a lot of what they want). I'm thankful my kids and family are all pretty close. Not all families are, especially sometimes when kids get to the teenage years.


----------



## Crisigv

Being off my feet.


----------



## Resergence

my girlfriend she is the sweetest thing in the world id never trade her for anything she makes me the happiest man in the world! <3


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

The ability to block incoming texts/calls.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> The ability to block incoming texts/calls.


:laugh:


----------



## TryingMara

That I made it it to my destination and home safely, there wasn't as much traffic as expected and that I was able to find what I wanted. I'm thankful I had some time to myself today and it was out of the house.


----------



## Kevin001

That I am able to afford Christmas gifts for my family.


----------



## TryingMara

That I'm home in comfy clothes, away from work.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for being alive and having everything I have now. If someone told me I would be at this point in my life last year I wouldn't of believed them. I've come so far.


----------



## Virgo

@Kevin001 That's really great. I'm glad to hear it 

Just wanted to say that quick before posting mineeee

I'm thankful right now that after this class I'm going to get a nice lunch before work. Why am I here instead of doing work? Anyway I'm also thankful I get to go to Florida next month!!


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> @Kevin001 That's really great. I'm glad to hear it


Thank you. Have fun in Florida...warm winter. :laugh:


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Friends who are there for you even when they're miles and hours away.


----------



## TryingMara

That I have another full day left before I have to go back to the office.


----------



## Ai

The higher the snow climbs and the lower the temperatures dip, the more thankful I am that I have a home with electricity and a working heating system.


----------



## Mat999

I am thankful I have and regularly use a gratitude journal


----------



## TryingMara

Happy moments with friends.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I have a house, food, and a pet, family, etc.


----------



## afeerah

The last deep release breath I let out from my core, it felt so relaxing I could cry


----------



## Kevin001

Heat....its cold af here.....24 degrees.


----------



## railcar82594

Roof over the head, some warmth (heater broke down), computer, internet, pet. Water.


----------



## cosmicslop

All the people I've met, some of whom I've become friends with, who have been kind or patient with me. There are so many of them. Without a doubt, they've taught me how to be a better person.


----------



## feels

I've got two really great friends, an amazing family, and a boyfriend that feels like the closest thing to a soulmate. I've got a home and a car and a job where the people are nice. I've got a really great opportunity to make my life better. Sometimes I feel really ****ing sad but I'm really damn lucky.


----------



## meepie

I am thankful for music and having the ability to have the gift of hearing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This is such a great thread, meepie. I'm glad you have gratitude for the gift of hearing. Music is one of the finer pleasures of life, and in most cases accessible to the common man.

Right now I am grateful that I feel good around Christmas time, and that I will get to spend it with family for the first time in 3 years.

I'm also incredibly grateful for this arduous path the universe has lead me down over the past few years as all the pain and isolation has lead me down one of the most enlightening spiritual journeys of my life to date, and I just have so much gratitude in general for this process as it enables me to live the rest of my life to the absolute fullest. I'm grateful to the people who walked away from me as they taught me how to be stronger within myself and to not hold onto negativity towards others in my heart. And I'm grateful for the people who were there the whole time who continue to enrich my experience of life.

I'm feeling hopeful and positive, now matter what happens.


----------



## Blue Dino

I finally got around to buying another bottle of dark rum to restock. It will be one of my companions for xmas and new years. :yay


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm thankful for my kids, and my parents and the rest of my family. I'm blessed to have three beautiful, very smart, healthy, outgoing, teenagers who love life and cannot get enough of it. I'm thankful that I have a roof over my head, and a career that might be taking off (finally, ffs). I'm thankful that me and my kids are in a good place right now...that hasn't always been the case. I'm thankful I don't have drama in my life, or histrionic people that seek out conflict wherever they go. That hasn't always been the case, either lmao....divorcing my ex was without a doubt one of the best decisions I've ever made. For me and for our kids. Life really is too short.


----------



## Kevin001

Having supportive people in life to get me though the rough times.


----------



## Kevin001

My loved ones


----------



## AffinityWing

- Having a house and food to eat
- A nice room, since I've never had one as furnished as this before since I was little (I only slept on a mattress and the only other thing in my room was pretty much a table
and old couch up until last year.)
- Financially supportive parents


----------



## PineconeMachine

Health and stability.


----------



## roxslide

I am actually kind of thankful I have so few family and friends, so that buying gifts is less complicated haha. Also I can shower the people I actually care about with even more gifts. I got 4 gifts for my little brother this year, he's already so spoiled but I love that little rascal.

I am thankful that I have a place to sleep and despite how I am not very financially stable, my parents will never let me be homeless. I am thankful to be alive. I am thankful this year to have gotten some new coworkers that I think I can actually make friends with if I try a little harder. I am thankful to be an adult, though it is stressful, I can make my own decisions with little interference. I have a lot of things to be thankful for, but I'm too lazy to write the rest haha.


----------



## meepie

I am thankful to live in a place which has internet access readily available and a place to gather my thoughts on to form bonds with new people similar or different.


----------



## Kevin001

For this day, one of the best Christmases ever.


----------



## TryingMara

-Bed to sleep in.
-Family.


----------



## littleghost

We've been unemployed for a while, and my dad gave us a big check for Christmas


----------



## meepie

I am thankful to have food everyday and a car to drive to work.


----------



## Kevin001

Meds for my cold.


----------



## littleghost

I woke up to find that my son had made blueberry scones while I was taking a nap. Yum.


----------



## kesker

i'm thankful for people....especially that little cutie, Meepie. :banana


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for having what I have. I just couldn't deal with being homeless or struggling to find food. I'm so lucky to have what I have. My life could be worse so I'm grateful.


----------



## Silent Artist

-My Health
-My Family (and their Health)
-My Home
-My Friends
-My Life


----------



## kesker

@meepie you certainly DO deserve praise!!!!!!!!! And I'm here to give you more of it!! :yay


----------



## cosmicslop

Thankful for all the rain we've been getting for the past few days.


----------



## AllTheSame

~ Thankful for my kids. My oldest daughter just went through fb (she's not on it much anymore) and went through some of my posts, some going back six months ago, and commented on them 

~ Thankful I have three healthy, beautiful, wicked-smart kids

~ Thankful I'm divorced now (I'm very serious). Thankful I'm not in that toxic relationship anymore

~ Thankful I have a roof over my head

~ Thankful I have the opportunities I have now, that I'm able to take care of myself, that I am able to stand on my own two feet now. It hasn't always been that way.

~ Thankful I'm making progress now, going forwards instead of sliding backwards. Thankful I have the courage to face some of my worst fears. Thankful I've stuck with therapy even though some of it has not been pleasant at all. Thankful I haven't given up on myself.


----------



## xxDark Horse

That i'm here getting an education and here with a ton of people. I can't really imagine what life woudve been like had I of decided not to go, I would have reached a breaking point and would have struggled emotionally. I couldn't have picked a better time to go. 

But I know it won't last forever so i'm preparing myself and trying new things, trying new ways to make money.


----------



## Kevin001

Just thankful for all the experiences I've had so far in life. At the end of the day all we have is our memories and the connections we've made.


----------



## SparklingWater

That i found the 1st half of the dr richards program, that i have my own car, that i drive, that i have a degree, i have family that are trying to be there for me, i'm alive, i have a place to live, i'm tall (lol idk that always makes mehappy!) and i'm going to be ok.


----------



## momentsunset

Heater, it's so cold lately.
I may not have a lot of friends, but am very thankful for the ones I have. Plus, I seem to be making new ones (not sure if they'll last but thankful for this as of now)


----------



## SparklingWater

friends


----------



## the collector

Roof over my head
A job
Food to eat
Overcoming alot of SA over the past year

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ung201

I'm absolutely thankful for everything in my life. I've got loving parents, a roof under my head, an education, and good health. I have no reason to complain about anything.


----------



## Kevin001

The fact that I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Natalie7674

This forum and everyone in it. I'm new, and it's amazing to read people who are strangers but who understand me at the same time.


----------



## momentsunset

Coffee
A roof over my head
Therapy


----------



## SparklingWater

Clarity
Possibilities


----------



## Valley

i get to live with my parents and not be homeless


----------



## Unknown Trooper

I'm at some kind of crossroads with multiple things (on top of the usual constant family drama) so I'm feeling extremely confused and anxious. I'm thankful for DFW's "Infinite Jest". I've been reading it on and off because it's very intimidating (English- second language), but my word, I've never felt more comfortable and engrossed in a book (and I mostly read fantasy which is made for escapism).


----------



## SparklingWater

happy feet
cbt


----------



## momentsunset

Supportive friends


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm thankful for someone here who has been very supportive in my time of need.


----------



## Kevin001

God's grace.


----------



## jengem

This glass of moscato that I'm drinking before bed


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

That Halo Wars 2 is almost here. :-DDDDDDDDDD

"Where you see one old ship, I see home. And that's always worth fighting for. So no, Isabel, we won't be running today!" - Cutter. 

I said "hoorah!" After he said that.


----------



## Kevin001

The few close friends I have.


----------



## kombustible

The people who help me out and who I can be close with


that winter is almost over


that there's a positivity thread that I never noticed all the other times I was on here


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The fact of how much I've been enjoying Halo Wars 2, I've played so much of it today. 

And the fact that a user here will end up being okay when she has surgery for her leg. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

The warmer weather, that I feel more rested and the spike in my mood.


----------



## Kevin001

That I was able to put my computer back together.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm thankful for the fact that I'm under a nice toasty warm blanket.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I'm thankful for my big warm comfy queen size bed and living near a store that sells really fresh and yummy sushi. ^_^


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

ZombieIcecream said:


> I'm thankful for my big warm comfy queen size bed and living near a store that sells really fresh and yummy sushi. ^_^


Mmmm sushi in bed


----------



## SparklingWater

Common sense and clarity


----------



## herk

arby's


----------



## AllTheSame

That I'm breathing in and out.

I'm thankful that I'm still here to be a father to my children.

I'm thankful that I have family that are there for me when I need them.

I'm thankful that I've had my dad in my life. As a role model. As a leader. As a moral compass for me. I would have been seriously lost without him. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I'm thankful for hot showers.


----------



## SparklingWater

Family


----------



## Kevin001

Everything really....have more than I ever imagined.


----------



## Citrine79

The snow has finally ended and the sun is peaking out...yay!

My direct supervisor at work is an anxiety sufferer herself so she is very understanding of my issues right now thankfully.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

That I have my family and a nice bed to go to at the end of the day.


----------



## Positive Soul

Thankful for having the deserved appreciation for my efforts from my colleagues!


----------



## johawN88

Winter is finally over 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

1. these people offering to help me at a time when i really, really, really, desperately need help. them offering to help touched me so much it made me start crying. i've needed help so bad.

2. men i had to interact w/ not treating me so poorly and w/ such cruelty. it was such a relief.....such a relief.


----------



## iamanonymous

I'm grateful for this forum which makes me feel like i'm not alone


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm thankful for the people in my life, especially my family. Also yummy food i'll be eating in 20 mins. Ooo and a new resource I've found that'll help me along my journey.



tea111red said:


> 1. these people offering to help me at a time when i really, really, really, desperately need help. them offering to help touched me so much it made me start crying. i've needed help so bad.
> 
> 2. men i had to interact w/ not treating me so poorly and w/ such cruelty. it was such a relief.....such a relief.


So lovely. Unexpected kindness brings me to tears all the time. I hope that we can both begin expecting to find more moments of kindness in our lives.



iamanonymous said:


> I'm grateful for this forum which makes me feel like i'm not alone


I echo this as well. It's so good to feel i'm not alone with this particularly isolating condition. Good to know others feel the same. :smile2:


----------



## EarthaKitten

I am so thankful for my friends and my family. Especially my children. They are my everything. Also dogs, I am very, very thankful for dogs. And my cat, who kills the mice in our basement. He deserves thanks too. He works hard.


----------



## Maslow

Coffee.


----------



## tea111red

realisticandhopeful said:


> So lovely. Unexpected kindness brings me to tears all the time. I hope that we can both begin expecting to find more moments of kindness in our lives.


it feels really good......one of the best feelings.

thank you.....i wish you well, too.


----------



## Jeff271

coffee


----------



## Overdrive

That i have a proper studio to make music.


----------



## Dark Choco

That my parents haven't kicked my unemployed *** out of the house.


----------



## ShySouth

That I can afford braces for my youngest. He's not too happy but in the long run it will be best for his health.


----------



## LimePenguin

* That my mind has had the ongoing power to fight itself and become stronger willed and less socially inept
* that I have a great job right now
* That I was born and bred and live and work in a vibrant city (however crowded and expensive it may be).
* my grandmother
* this forum - only here can I be my true self



Jeff271 said:


> coffee


Coffee is great. Coffee always wins my heart.


----------



## Schmetterling

Having a place to live, food to eat, internet & a computer to stay in contact with people I feel related to.


----------



## orchardstreet

Thankful for people who seem to genuinely care about me
Thankful for whatever is making me happy right now
Thankful for a roof over my head, relative financial stability, and new socks!


----------



## Kevin001

Being off today


----------



## cybernaut

That the 2 people Im working with for my Master's thesis arent as judgmental as most of the other students in my Masters program

If we perform poorly on something or make a fool out of ourselves, then there's no fingerprinting, gossipping, or frustration. They both put in equal work and are willing to engage in casual small talk with me....even if we dont know each other personally.

Tapatalk من موبيلي


----------



## TryingMara

That I wasn't up most of the night as usual. I have a lot to do today, so I'll need that extra energy.
Nice breakfast.


----------



## missamr

My family.


----------



## Kevin001

Still being employed


----------



## Jeff271

my friend who is a tiger


----------



## TryingMara

That traffic was not bad today.


----------



## Ai

That I still have a job despite how spastic and mistake prone I've proven to be...


----------



## TryingMara

The music in the office today.


----------



## SparklingWater

good friends


----------



## AceEmoKid

people who seem to care about me even though i'm a self loathing piece of **** who wants to die most of the time lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am thankful for enough to let all the first world problems slide.


----------



## Chihuahualover93

I am very thankful for my dog. She means so much to me. More than dogs usually mean to people. She's definitely my bff.


----------



## TryingMara

Those small brief moments today when I felt a connection with others.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for being where I'm at in life right now things could of been much worse.


----------



## TryingMara

Being home in my bed.


----------



## Tokztero

-family
-having a reliable car
-few trustworthy friends


----------



## TryingMara

This morning. Bonding time.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for having food, shelter, and clothes.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Family.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

A roof over my head.


----------



## 8888

That I had a yummy dinner because some people can't even afford an icky dinner.


----------



## killyourheroes

I am thankful for music and nice food and the fact that I don't have to do any presentations in the near future. I'm also thankful that my nose isn't running right now


----------



## Paperback Writer

The existence of Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Maslow

Grapes. (and not the sour kind)


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

Had a couple of surgeries recently. Grateful I survived those.


----------



## gthopia94

That I'm alive even though my life is stagnant at the moment.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

My eyesight.


----------



## 1ShyKid

My family and my imagination.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

My loving family


----------



## 8888

Buy and sell groups on Facebook, they are a good way to make a little extra cash.


----------



## forgetmylife

free speech


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Aside from being a college graduate and having a wonderful mother, not much.


----------



## TryingMara

Air conditioning and a day off from work.


----------



## SparklingWater

Idk if i just always search for the lesson or make the best of things, but jeez, stuff went down in my life and somehow I've used it to make a HUGE dent in most of my trauma and therefore my SA issues. Still a long way to go, but I am sooooooooooo hopeful right now it's crazy. I am actually going to be able to live a life I'm happy with. Not a life I just settle for **** cause I feel things are out of reach, but a life I actually want and will love and be satisfied with. I am so thankful right now for so many resources and help in the world. So many wonderful people who care enough to pursue things to make their life and others lives so much better. People are truly wonderful and I just love them.


----------



## 8888

My therapist


----------



## harrison

Very grateful my boy got to Tokyo safely.

That he doesn't have any mental health issues and that he's just generally much more sensible than I was at his age - or am now.

And this technology's pretty good too - so he can show us what he's looking at as he does it, it's amazing.


----------



## Kevin001

Warm bed


----------



## Sabk

Feeling cozy in an air-conditioned room

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissonance

Video Games.


----------



## Kevin001

Great music I'm listening too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

At least I am still breathing.


----------



## Sabk

Jack, my family's dog. Things lately have been so up and down, erratic. I'm easily triggered and upset and the great times last about a second. But this dog lifts up my mood every single time I look at him.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

God's grace


----------



## hyacinth girl

That I have an unlimited supply of clean water to drink to keep me healthy and hydrated in this heat! Little things like that are so easy to take for granted


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Good humour and family.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My wonderful mother.


----------



## 629753

My mentor


----------



## Kevin001

AC...phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Having my own room and being able to have privacy.


----------



## lollies

I'm thankful for my toddler, SO, our home and our jobs. Sometimes it's overwhelming juggling work, motherhood and family life but my kid is having an awesome childhood & that makes everything worthwhile


----------



## Kevin001

God's grace


----------



## Kevin001

Internet


----------



## Vip3r

Icy Hot Patch, back has been killing me.


----------



## Kandice

cheese puffs


----------



## Kevin001

Clean water and the fact that I have income coming in.


----------



## 8888

God


----------



## brian97

Internet


----------



## Kevin001

Being able to give back...makes me smile.


----------



## The Wolf

The experiences I've had in life. The positive ones gave me joy. The negative ones gave me wisdom.


----------



## Winds

I'm thankful I got to spend time with my family yesterday and see three good games in the process. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## calichick

-I have a networking lunch tomorrow with a manager at my work.
-possibility of a girl's trip at month end.
-got elected to volunteer for an event in a few weeks ...really excited for this one.
-had a new guy start at my work who is very charismatic/interesting to talk to
-ate relatively healthy today...tempted by sugar


Aside from a few hiccups in my life recently I'm feeling empowered.

Here's to accepting the love you deserve :>


----------



## stellabelly

I am Thank ful to GOD

also my family members who motivates me every time...


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for having income coming in.....I remember the days without so.


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

I am thankful that there are so many different varieties of cheese. I enjoy eating cheese very much--and it would get boring after a while if there were not so many different kinds to choose from, with all of their different tastes and textures--so I feel truly blessed.

:yay


----------



## Xenacat

I am thankful for all the gifts God has given me. After all these natural disasters I realize I'm very blessed!


----------



## Kevin001

Xenacat said:


> I am thankful for all the gifts God has given me. After all these natural disasters I realize I'm very blessed!


Aww we all are


----------



## SFC01

I'm thankful for all of you !! you are a great bunch !!


----------



## calichick

My dedication
My adrenaline
My drive
My health
My friends
Steady paycheck
Flexibility


----------



## Kevin001

Having a place to stay and food to eat.


----------



## 2Milk

I really like my new job. It's definitely not a dream job but I'm liking it so far. Little (usually optional) social interaction, less stress, higher pay, and best of all I don't have to wear some stupid uniform. I'm loving this place, and a couple of people have actually shown interest in being my friend so that's cool too. 

I feel like this job has actually pulled me out of my depressive state by a significant amount. 

I still work at my old job a couple of days a week and I dread every time I have to work there. I just do it for the extra money, and because I get to see my gf.


----------



## ThadeRiver

I'm thankful for my job and my coworkers. I love coming to work and it gives me meaning. I'm also thankful I have a house, these two things make my life feel very stable.


----------



## newbro

Staying warm inside when it's raining outside, it's Tuesday and I don't have to go anywhere, and I have delicious food at my disposal.

Yesh!


----------



## Kevin001

The few good supportive people I have in my life.


----------



## calm space

my supportive family and the few friends

having the luxury (for a short period) to step away from work to pursue another degree


----------



## greentea33

My cat. This apartment is ok i guess. I dont have to do anything i dont want to do. Internet. Video games...lol. Im trying to get along with my family better.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a few supportive people in my corner.


----------



## cinto

Free Lindt chocolate from a guy in my class, hes even given me Vitamin water


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Free Lindt chocolate from a guy in my class, hes even given me Vitamin water


Poor kid thinks he has a chance with you.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am Thankful for God still being with my family and I. And Him having mercy on us.


----------



## Club Tropicana

I'm very appreciative of the fact that my mental health issues are so very minor compared to how bad they could be. I have social anxiety but I get by, manage to work etc. I'm terrified of mental illness, I'm terrified of ever feeling suicidal, depressed or hearing voices and living in torture. I know others live like this and I'm so happy that's not me.


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Poor kid thinks he has a chance with you.


Wondering why you thought that lol, and didn't know what to make of it. But he shares with the whole class :0


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Wondering why you thought that lol, and didn't know what to make of it. But he shares with the whole class :0


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


>


I already know guys do that sort of **** a lot, but mainly wondered if it's that you thought that he couldn't get girls :0


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> I already know guys do that sort of **** a lot, but mainly wondered if it's that you thought that he couldn't get girls :0


Thought it was just some kid that wanted to low key get at you.


----------



## Sus y

Chocolate, sugar free chocolate :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Good friends


----------



## Ai

I'm thankful that I have small breasts and therefore don't have to spend upwards of 60 dollars on a bra.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ai said:


> I'm thankful that I have small breasts and therefore don't have to spend upwards of 60 dollars on a bra.


Them are priced by size? Like tires?


----------



## wmu'14

I am working on this very topic with my counselor.

1.) Loving family
2.) My own house!
3.) My own car
4.) Financially stable
5.) Decent - albeit boring - job
6.) Good friends - albeit small circle


----------



## Ai

funnynihilist said:


> Them are priced by size? Like tires?


Essentially. Though it tends to be more dependent on the amount of material used and the quality of production than necessarily "size" itself, per se. For instance, I can usually buy a relatively cheap bra from Walmart and be fine--because I don't really need a lot of support. The quality isn't super important. Hell, I hardly wear one at all when I'm at home. Women with large breasts, however, need something well made that is going to both support her comfortably and last. Bras serve a more important function for large-breasted ladies than they do for us itty-bitty-tittiers.... So quality matters.

And clothing companies have a long history, in general, of charging more for larger sizes in order to offset fabric costs.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ai said:


> Essentially. Though it tends to be more dependent on the amount of material used and the quality of production than necessarily "size" itself, per se. For instance, I can usually buy a relatively cheap bra from Walmart and be fine--because I don't really need a lot of support. The quality isn't super important. Hell, I hardly wear one at all when I'm at home. Women with large breasts, however, need something well made that is going to both support her comfortably and last. Bras serve a more important function for large-breasted ladies than they do for us itty-bitty-tittiers.... So quality matters.
> 
> And clothing companies have a long history, in general, of charging more for larger sizes in order to offset fabric costs.


Well that was very informative!
I sure am glad I don't have milk bags hanging off me!
I buy one pack of boxer briefs every year for $15. Done. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

My warm bed


----------



## mcpon14

I'm thankful for kind, tolerant people to talk to on this site.


----------



## Kevin001

Just being able to be in a position to give back....I don't have much but more than I've had in the past.


----------



## 629753

My mentor that came into my journey and helped me see i could change my life, and I did.

Losing SA and Depression.

Acquiring the tools (that were always there) to end my thoughts.

Thats it.


----------



## 629753

Ai said:


> Essentially. Though it tends to be more dependent on the amount of material used and the quality of production than necessarily "size" itself, per se. For instance, I can usually buy a relatively cheap bra from Walmart and be fine--because I don't really need a lot of support. The quality isn't super important. Hell, I hardly wear one at all when I'm at home. Women with large breasts, however, need something well made that is going to both support her comfortably and last. Bras serve a more important function for large-breasted ladies than they do for us itty-bitty-tittiers.... So quality matters.
> 
> And clothing companies have a long history, in general, of charging more for larger sizes in order to offset fabric costs.


Like Kanye West said.

NO SPORT BRAS

LETS KEEP IT BOUNCING

hahahaha


----------



## mcpon14

I'm thankful for good health and good coffee.


----------



## Kevin001

Supportive friends


----------



## riverbird

Being able to walk again without crutches. Not all the time, still need them in public sometimes because I get anxious about being too slow and my muscles in my leg still need more strengthening and my range of motion isn't completely back to normal, but still. It's so nice.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

The ephemerality of life. Everything will come to pass... in the end.


----------



## herk

nice weather finally


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Being able to walk again without crutches. Not all the time, still need them in public sometimes because I get anxious about being too slow and my muscles in my leg still need more strengthening and my range of motion isn't completely back to normal, but still. It's so nice.


:clap


----------



## CNikki

People who stick around and believe in me even at my darkest hour. Of all times I am alone, it makes the times where I do have company so much worth it.


----------



## NovaBubble

I am thankful to have the ability to see and hear. Even though the world is scary, it is so beautiful and I'm thankful that I am able to see it in person and on a screen. Even though I enjoy peace and quiet, I am so glad to be able to listen to music that can take you out of this world.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm truly thankful that this girl that I'm desperately trying to get to like me as a friend has been extremely charitable and generous and kind to me even though I had been very disregarding of her feelings on a certain day. She still responds to me when I try to say hi. I need to get rid of my entitlement issues and be grateful for how charitable and generous she has been in accommodating me. I need to get on my knees and thank the Almighty that she hasn't been mean to me at all and been the opposite, a true kindhearted individual.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for having a washer and dryer at home.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

my job interview this morning, volunteer opportunities.
shelter, food, water.
my hands


----------



## alienbird

Being alive and feeling at peace for now.


----------



## Furor Teutonicus

My father. He taught me everything and was there for me in every bad moment of my life. He really is my best friend and the most important person inn my life.


----------



## Sus y

I'm thankful for having a body. 
Also I'm thankful because I'm alive.


----------



## feels

thankful for the best people in my life I could ever ask for and for better and better mental health



herk said:


> nice weather finally


i'm thankful for that sweet *** avatar you got there too


----------



## herk

feels said:


> i'm thankful for that sweet *** avatar you got there too


you're welcome


----------



## mcpon14

I'm thankful to God for creating women who are class acts and kindhearted.


----------



## lantta87

My family and close friends. And my adorable pug!


----------



## Winds

I'm thankful for my mind being at ease this morning. I'm feeling good.


----------



## harrison

I'm thankful for my ex-wife. How one woman can put up with so much and still care about me is more than I can understand.


----------



## cherryisaac

I'm thankful I'm at peace with myself and can find happiness in my life and am working to achieve my goals


----------



## Lostbeauties

*What Are You Thankful For?*

Hi everyone!
I figured since Thanksgiving is just around the corner, I'd start a thread on the things we already have in our lives we're grateful for. I'm sure if we write them down, big or small, it will give us a better attitude in life. So I'm thinking we write down a minimum of 5 things we're thankful for, but feel free to add on! 
I'll begin:
1. Healthy
2. Wonderful family
3. My dog
4. A roof over my head
5. Delicious food 
6. Opportunities to go travelling 
7. God
8. Netflix
9. Internet
10. YouTube
11. Music
12. This forum 

...Now it's your turn! What are you thankful for?


----------



## Kevin001

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/what-are-you-thankful-for-right-now-1701953/



Edit: Lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

@Natalie460

Hey, there was already a thread about things you are thankful for, I have merged yours with this one


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/what-are-you-thankful-for-right-now-1701953/
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Lol


Why aren't you a mod again? :laugh: :b


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Why aren't you a mod again? :laugh: :b


1) Never been asked
2) Don't have the time


----------



## Kandice

Nutella!


----------



## teuton

I'm thankful that I'm like twice better than 3 years ago in most of the aspects : looks, health, money, career, confidence.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I don't have work tomorrow lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mom’s cooking


----------



## sunnycoastgirl

Having a husband that loves me for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for my friends, family, having a job, God, just life in general.


----------



## alienbird

My family (including my cat).
And Breaking Bad, because I really love this show. Watching all episodes for the 4th time, and I have something to take my mind off of stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for my loved ones


----------



## 8888

Keyboards and typing because my handwriting stinks.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting a Christmas bonus


----------



## 8888

God


----------



## Kevin001

Having heat


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for just being alive and able to live life right now....never thought I'd be here.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom's surgery went well, so thankful. She should be home tomorrow, going to see her later.


----------



## Kevin001

Having internet and cable.


----------



## Sus y

For:

to be peaceful and enjoying all the things I can enjoy. 
yummy Christmas food.
still having hope. 
my family and loved ones. 
all the support I received from people that cares about me. 
having survived what it was a tough year. 
the things I learned this year. 
the opportunities I received. 
the upcoming new and good things!


----------



## tea111red

not living on the street.
basic necessities.
modern conveniences.


----------



## tea111red

also thankful for rest and not being so on edge. the last week i worked i was very light headed, exhausted, and felt on the verge of collapse. it took me 2 1/2 weeks to not feel as on edge (muscles were tense and twitching, very panicky, etc.)


----------



## Sus y

- I'm thankful for despite all the cruelty I had seeing, I can keep my mind thinking on the goodness. 
- I'm thankful for not having suicidal thoughts, I know there are so many people thinking to end their pain right now, I could be one more of those. 
- I'm thankful for having a laundry and a dryer machine. I know not everybody can have such, so right now that I'm doing my laundry, I feel I'm very lucky. 
- I'm thankful for having potable water to drink. I know there are so many people that cannot even shower because don't have water, not even for cleaning their hands. 
- I'm thankful for still having yummy Christmas food (leftovers can be delicious lol).
- I'm thankful for all the people who right now: are receiving something they were waiting for long times, are keeping stronger fighting to recover of whatever they must, are loving and been loved back, are enjoying the little things of life. I'm very thankful for all those people who make us remember there is something we can do, enjoy, love... I'm very thankful for you too (the person who's reading this), I'm thankful for you to exist, because you are a wonderful creature.


----------



## Kevin001

Having heat and internet


----------



## quietRiot10

For: 

Pets 
New opportunities


----------



## Kevin001

God's love


----------



## Sus y

Breakfast :b


----------



## quietRiot10

Having someone to take care of me when I'm sick.


----------



## 0589471

Very helpful & supportive co-workers!! I couldn't get away from my desk today and I'm running low on funds (didn't help that I missed a full week of work). A co-worker went out & bought me lunch, and brought it back to me. Super sweet.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful God got me home and got me through these last few days. I was so scared but He showed me the way and kept my eyes on Him.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for the few good friends I have.


----------



## Sus y

I'm thankful changes and all the good things.


----------



## Sus y

I'm thankful for solving some stuff today


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Sus y said:


> - I'm thankful for despite all the cruelty I had seeing, I can keep my mind thinking on the goodness.
> - I'm thankful for not having suicidal thoughts, I know there are so many people thinking to end their pain right now, I could be one more of those.
> - I'm thankful for having a laundry and a dryer machine. I know not everybody can have such, so right now that I'm doing my laundry, I feel I'm very lucky.
> - I'm thankful for having potable water to drink. I know there are so many people that cannot even shower because don't have water, not even for cleaning their hands.
> - I'm thankful for still having yummy Christmas food (leftovers can be delicious lol).
> - I'm thankful for all the people who right now: are receiving something they were waiting for long times, are keeping stronger fighting to recover of whatever they must, are loving and been loved back, are enjoying the little things of life. I'm very thankful for all those people who make us remember there is something we can do, enjoy, love... I'm very thankful for you too (the person who's reading this), I'm thankful for you to exist, because you are a wonderful creature.


I like your brain. It's very peaceful


----------



## Kevin001

Having food


----------



## quietRiot10

I'm thankful to be able to share my life with animals who cheer me up when I'm feeling low.


----------



## Kevin001

Food, water, shelter.


----------



## Sus y

Music :banana, enjoying the music as all the dancing living creatures do. I can feel it.


----------



## Crisigv

My cat, for being the only one who actually wants to be around me.


----------



## Kevin001

Having internet


----------



## quietRiot10

Finding good songs that make you happy.


----------



## Sus y

Waking up. :um


----------



## Kevin001

Central heat and coffee


----------



## peterbutter

I'm thankful that I am in relatively good physical health, my parents are doing well, and I don't have to deal with violence and poverty like so many other people around the world.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Thankful for shelter while a gale appears to be raging outside and it's freezing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Thankful, that i had the courage to call the Credit Card Company and tell them that i made a huge mistake..

The guy knew i was not lying, due to my credit history, and accepted my payment over the phone - because my Iphone would not take it electronically.

He realized I hadn't made the mistake? Just a computer glitch..

That computer glitch basically made it look as if i was 2 months behind in payments.. I was wondering why, all of a sudden, everything started getting "declined" on our business account.

i thought for sure, they would have called the collection agency by now..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Anal Bleaching creme, man!

That stuff works!!


----------



## Kevin001

Having heat...been under 30 all day.


----------



## quietRiot10

A nice sunny day...even if it is freezing.


----------



## Sus y

Learned a new thing, nothing too big but something.


----------



## unknovvn

I'm thankful that I've finally found a new psychologist to see regularly! She seems nice & has good knowledge of dp/dissociation, so I'm really hoping I might finally make progress on feeling in control of myself again, after 5 years ^^ better now than never, right?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

My friends


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful we have a washer and dryer.....can't imagine going to a laundry mat. I remember how rough it was in college.


----------



## Sus y

I'm thankful for this thread, so I can have a place to post what I'm thankful for :b



Lohikaarme said:


>


That's so cute! :smile2:


----------



## Anonymouses

My family. Especially my mom, she's always there to support me when I needed help the most.


----------



## clarkekent

meepie said:


> What are you thankful or grateful for in your life? Everyone has at least one thing. Post it here


Free internet porn. I give thanks everyday.


----------



## Kevin001

Having food to eat.


----------



## quietRiot10

The rain.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I have a job.


----------



## Kevin001

Plenty of running water


----------



## goaldigger

My boyfriend.

I'm in Malaysia stuck having classes, while he's on vacation in the UK with friends.
His phone broke while he's there & he has little wifi, other than being in his hotel.
He still takes the time out to contact me when he can, by using his friends' phone.
He puts forth effort to check up on me & reminds me that he loves me.
It's the little things. <3


----------



## Kevin001

^^ aww


----------



## Chihuahualover93

I'm thankful that I finally tried medication, because it's been helping.
I'm thankful for my boyfriend, because he is always there for me.
I'm thankful for my dog, because she is also always there for me.
I'm thankful for my family.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a supportive sister


----------



## Tokztero

Making a few new friends in 2017 and having almost everything I need.


----------



## 3stacks

All of you on this site.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Thankful that im not seriously sick, have shelter and food, a job and a caring mother


----------



## Deonidas

I am thankful for my family, food I dine on, the roof over my head, the music I enjoy.
The new direction my life has taken. The occupations I have, and stocks i invest in. The shoes on my feet and clothes on my back.... and most importantly that I awoken to see another day.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I have electricity and food.


----------



## mt moyt

im out of cigs for today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

My twin, she helped me out so much the last few days. Wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Having another day to make a difference in someone's life.


----------



## cybernaut

After paying my airbnb host for 3 months, hes now allowing me to stay at his place for free for two weeks.

Recently, I was scammed $1,200 on Craigslist for an apartment (The landlord faked their name, faked their lease, and went on the run. Fůck me, right?). I informed my Airbnb host about this as well. Thank you so much for the kind act. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I don't have to call a Lyft today.


----------



## Gamgee

I'm physically healthy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Corsets!


----------



## Shy Ostrich

I'm thankful for the slice of pizza I'm about to devour.


----------



## SofaKing

Can't think of a single thing...bitter mood.


----------



## Kevin001

Friend picking me up tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Supportive people in my life


----------



## Kevin001

Accomplished my goals today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Music, can’t never get enough


----------



## Kevin001

Having a ride to work


----------



## Blorange

Coffee. I know too much is bad but it's my comfort thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Got paid today .


----------



## Kevin001

Having all the stuff I have....so many people would die for what I have just so thankful.


----------



## versikk

Music. Drug dealers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Internet


----------



## Kevin001

Being off work today so sick ugh.


----------



## fluorish

Having a roof over my head my boyfriend and my family.


----------



## SparklingWater

Resilience, stubbornness and steady progress


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Dinner.


----------



## EarthDominator

My friends, as well as other people, on SAS from preventing me from committing suicide. If it wasn't for them, I wouldn't have been alive right now.


----------



## SparklingWater

Also, super happy to have a day off tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I don't have the flu.


----------



## DaemonK

I'm grateful that I live in "economically well" family (I live in poor country) and have complete healthy body.


----------



## calimerc

I'm thankful for my adorable dog. Omg she brings such joy into my life where there might be none otherwise.


----------



## Cascades

Spare time. I just need to use it correctly..


----------



## versikk

Psychopharmacological biocognition fixin' thangs.


And having a steady income.


----------



## gthopia94

That despite my current condition, I'm glad to be alive.


----------



## mobc1990

meepie said:


> What are you thankful or grateful for in your life? Everyone has at least one thing. Post it here


I am having a hard time now,i can only say I am thankful I still have a job...that's all


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I'm not throwing up anymore.


----------



## Lonerwolf

I'm thankful that i am not in a relationship.


----------



## Anonymous998

I'm thankful for my caring parents and family


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I'm off today


----------



## versikk

gthopia94 said:


> That despite my current condition, I'm glad to be alive.


can relate.


Kevin001 said:


> Thankful I'm not throwing up anymore.


can relate.


Lonerwolf said:


> I'm thankful that i am not in a relationship.


can relate. can relate. can relate. can relate.


Anonymous998 said:


> I'm thankful for my caring parents and family


can relate.

Thankful I have a decent paying job. Thankful, despite all the chaos at work, it is actually lessening my feelings of loneliness (until I start the walk home....).


----------



## mobc1990

I am thankful that i am on low dose of meds and don’t have any problem,I hope it stays this way


----------



## Sadie Brickey

I'm grateful for nature. Just unplugging and appreciating the beauty of it.


----------



## BackToThePast

I have a full-time job. I have my own place. I don't have to live or deal with other people. I am self-sufficient.


----------



## chrissyq3838

My mom. My disability check my church family my friend lise


----------



## HappyLoner69

My goals in life keep me going.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a washer and dryer


----------



## mobc1990

Thankful that I have found my love and are in a relationship.I have always wanted to be in one since young


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I still have a job.


----------



## 8888

Microsoft Word because I type my journal. I journal when I am stressed and I can rarely read my handwriting when I am stressed so computer journaling is great.


----------



## harrison

My ex-wife, my son, medication, and being born in a first world country. I've been incredibly lucky in my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Internet


----------



## versikk

8888 said:


> Microsoft Word because I type my journal. I journal when I am stressed and I can rarely read my handwriting when I am stressed so computer journaling is great.


I'd use some kind of encrypted Journaling software!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

I'm just thankful that it's not worse. Just trying to focus on not thinking about the bad things.

Serenity now.... Insanity later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

versikk said:


> I'd use some kind of encrypted Journaling software!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I should. I especially don't like that my computer keeps backing my documents up to the cloud automatically. I should at least figure out how to remove it from the cloud.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Kevin001 said:


> Having a washer and dryer


omg i wish i had a washer and dryer!!!


----------



## chrissyq3838

Im thankful i have the people of SAS to chat with only human interaction i got besides my mom


----------



## Lohikaarme

2-month streak?? 

Where making this happen.PNG


----------



## Kevin001

chrissyq3838 said:


> omg i wish i had a washer and dryer!!!


Aww you don't, yeah I'm blessed.


----------



## versikk

I am so thankful for the beautiful snow!! I really need to visit a nature reserve or something this weekend. Someone force me please!



8888 said:


> I should. I especially don't like that my computer keeps backing my documents up to the cloud automatically. I should at least figure out how to remove it from the cloud.


Use MEGA for cloud stuff. Encrypted.

Use allmynotes for journal. Encrypted and I think can be synced to Dropbox nowadays if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

versikk said:


> I am so thankful for the beautiful snow!! I really need to visit a nature reserve or something this weekend. Someone force me please!
> 
> Use MEGA for cloud stuff. Encrypted.
> 
> Use allmynotes for journal. Encrypted and I think can be synced to Dropbox nowadays if you want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I'll check those out.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful that I have a little money saved up.


----------



## versikk

There's a frikkin performance art show in a nature reserve tomorrow.

I tried to get tickets but they're not answer phone or email. I'm just gonna show up anyways. This will at least force me to get out in the forest in the snow.

So thankful "someone" is forcing me 😍


----------



## Kevin001

Having a choice on what food to eat.


----------



## 3stacks

People on this site that give me advice and still support me even though I'm always like a broken record.


----------



## versikk

3stacks said:


> People on this site that give me advice and still support me even though I'm always like a broken record.


You can count on us! Or at least, some of us 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Having a warm bed to be in.


----------



## 629753

One day closer to lasting happiness.


----------



## 3stacks

versikk said:


> You can count on us! Or at least, some of us
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 thank you.


----------



## harrison

The fact that I can basically go back to Asia whenever I want to and sit on the beach.


----------



## harrison

Also slept very well last night - it's probably the medication but I don't care. Makes a huge difference to me.


----------



## srschirm

harrison said:


> The fact that I can basically go back to Asia whenever I want to and sit on the beach.


You're killing me with jealousy, my friend. I'm thankful for Spring on the horizon.


----------



## harrison

srschirm said:


> You're killing me with jealousy, my friend. I'm thankful for Spring on the horizon.


Haha - hi Stan  Hope you're doing okay there mate. I'll be heading back up to Bali again soon, just have to help my son with something here first. I really miss the heat and the beach there.

You should meet me there one day.


----------



## forever in flux

science and progress


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Grateful for happy memories. They can never be taken away.


----------



## Xemnas

meepie said:


> What are you thankful or grateful for in your life? Everyone has at least one thing. Post it here


even though i sometimes feel like no ones is around me.. 
still im thankful i have my family, my few friends, and well some one special i met almost a year ago....although it would have been better if there was not the whole pacific ocean between us... i would even drive 6hr to see her from time to time.. and well also greatfull im still alive, some days might be complete misery but there ok days and some great ones too


----------



## 3stacks

Having a dog.


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Having a dog.


What sort of dog do you have? We lost both of ours over the last couple of years - one had cancer and then Fatty (real name Harrison) got very old too and had to be put to sleep a couple of months ago.

He was a Golden Lab and he used to drive me mad sometimes but I miss him a lot - he was a like a big cuddly teddy bear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Music, always music


----------



## Kevin001

That I have another day to make a difference.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> What sort of dog do you have? We lost both of ours over the last couple of years - one had cancer and then Fatty (real name Harrison) got very old too and had to be put to sleep a couple of months ago.
> 
> He was a Golden Lab and he used to drive me mad sometimes but I miss him a lot - he was a like a big cuddly teddy bear.


 Sorry to hear that. I love dogs I just think they're the best. Labs are beautiful. My dog is just a mix of well I'm not even sure what lol


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I live in a good neighborhood....very quiet and peaceful.


----------



## mobc1990

I am invited to a after work activity and also my favorite sports
I have a very comfortable place to sleep in
I earn some money,enough for me to pay for my medical fee


----------



## Jeff271

pancakes, ukuleles, and the Orion nebula


----------



## Kilgore Trout

That I didn't break my phone when rooting it. Phew! Had a mini heart attack tho after it kept restarting for a few times.
Also that there was an easy root solution and I didn't have to flash a ROM.


----------



## Kevin001

Electricity


----------



## Kevin001

Having a job


----------



## srschirm

harrison said:


> Haha - hi Stan  Hope you're doing okay there mate. I'll be heading back up to Bali again soon, just have to help my son with something here first. I really miss the heat and the beach there.
> 
> You should meet me there one day.


Awesome! I miss Indo too, lol. That would be quite lovely.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This thing I made tonight worked.


----------



## Xemnas

meepie said:


> What are you thankful or grateful for in your life? Everyone has at least one thing. Post it here


i still have my family, not many but s few friends that put up with my crap... work... im fat but i don't have any illnesses.... and i found someone that kinda likes me as i am...i just wish she didn't live across the ocean...
life if hard, and sometimes seems so cruel, but there are some good times too.... sometimes i loose sight of them, but then i have someone to kinda help me get back in track


----------



## Kevin001

Having a cell phone with unlimited data


----------



## Acadian

The weather is really wonderful here and thankful for my new puppy and of course for my cat.still trying to find a support group around were I live,really could use that.would be nice to have someone else to talk to once in a while like AA meetings.oh and thankful that summer is right around the corner &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for having my own room


----------



## Kevin001

Being able to take a long hot shower alone.


----------



## chrissyq3838

My mom


----------



## pinklemonade

I'm thankful for having such a lovely family and the internet.


----------



## DrKitty

Having as much coffee as I like.


----------



## Deonidas

Making it to Georgia safely.


----------



## Kevin001

Not having to worry about someone breaking in.


----------



## Jeff271

Hawaiian donuts


----------



## Kevin001

Being able to wake up and praise God


----------



## Kevin001

God's goodness


----------



## versikk

All I can say is psychopharmacogy


----------



## sabbath9

Hard Rock / Heavy Metal


----------



## Kevin001

Not having to worry about food


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

SAS and everyone here.


----------



## Kevin001

Klove


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm thankful that those chocolate bars were on sale. xD


----------



## chrissyq3838

Im thankful for my social center and church family


----------



## Crisigv

My own bedroom where I can cry alone and suffer in silence.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Being alive.

Or something.

Lol.



Crisigv said:


> My own bedroom where I can cry alone and suffer in silence.




You and me both.


----------



## caelle

liquor and hip hop. And hey yes, I'm alive


----------



## caelle

Thankful I'm drinking for fun, not because I'm strasssedd


----------



## Kevin001

Having AC


----------



## 629753

This pleasant energy i have now


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Being able to wake up and praise God


Praise Jebus!


----------



## twitchy666




----------



## Gonegirl52

Having very own roof over my head even though it leaks when it rains...😊


----------



## Kevin001

Shelter


----------



## 0589471

My family & a place to be despite losing my job


----------



## Kevin001

Getting a ride home


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> Heating - Where's Spring?


its usually one week in May, about 2 months before a week of summer in July, the rest is just autumn or winter.


----------



## twistix

My friends on SAS, or in other words, my friends.


----------



## Kevin001

Being able to praise Jesus today .


----------



## discopotato

my mother and my cat


----------



## Deonidas

Gaining my sight back in my right eye. I been dealing with a major problem in my right eye since leaving Tampa last year some time... man my appreciation for being able to see anything has changed, my eye still real sensitive to light, so I wear sunglasses all the time (except when sleeping).


----------



## Kevin001

Internet


----------



## chrissyq3838

My mom


----------



## versikk

parents who try to help i guess


----------



## beyou

I'm thankful for:
- a safe home to live in,
- food in my pantry & fridge,
- clean clothes,
- my truck,
- electricity, heat, and water,
- that I'm relatively healthy,
- my wife,
- I have access to healthcare and medication,
- my income,
- my wits.


----------



## twitchy666

*nothing*

nothing is not good enough

employ me.

superman

why no tests out there? see what I can do


----------



## Kevin001

Warm bed


----------



## Kevin001

Having heat its like 38 here.


----------



## versikk

The calming of storms.


----------



## funnynihilist

Gingy Ale


----------



## versikk

Like industrialised middle class societal strata and shxt.


----------



## 3stacks

I am thankful for @versikk


----------



## karenw

A holiday abroad in June hopefully.


----------



## Kevin001

Not having to work so early in the morning.


----------



## Sumabala

A free day without work/study


----------



## Jeff271

quiet solitude, snarfed my leftover spaghetti in peace


----------



## SilentLyric

that internet works and music works.


----------



## Mabel Pines

That I have such a carefree and enjoyable life.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

c:


----------



## Kevin001

Not having to work today phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Shelter and heat...its cold outside.


----------



## Sasseth

I am thankful for having positive thoughts coming to me!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Having hot water and that I don't have to work till later.


----------



## 8888

My dad

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y

Rainy and grey days, they are awesome, except when my internet crash lol, but whatever haha.


----------



## chrissyq3838

My job even though its only 4 hours a week lol


----------



## onepiecefreak16

Shelter, food, a non abusive parent, clear air for the most part, and the internet.


----------



## Kevin001

Just having the opportunity to show God's love.


----------



## Mabel Pines

My life. It is really swell.


----------



## Kevin001

uncrustable lol


----------



## KhenNa

For currently not being in pain and for still having some opportunities


----------



## Nekobasu

The sweet cat I adopted last month


----------



## Seathri

I am thankful for my air conditioner working right now. It is lovely.


----------



## versikk

Thankful for being blessed with creativity again &#128525;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 552569

I'm thankful that I have today off :yay


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for everything I have...so grateful.


----------



## cinto

Same as above ^ and also for this new song I just discovered in EDM.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Thankful for everything I have...so grateful.


Definitely. I can drink to that. *clink*


----------



## harrison

The amazing sunrise outside my window again. And the fact I can go back to sleep.


----------



## 0589471

grateful for my peace, for the joy of things to come. and for being remembered by old coworkers and invited to something


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for Ashwagandha. I've been feeling so stressed out lately - then I remembered, I was taking a little break from supplementing Ashwagandha, but that stress was basically eliminated when I was taking it, so took it again this morning and I'm already feeling a little better.

2) I'm thankful for the people that have helped me do what I do by supporting me on Patreon, buying my products/courses, etc. There are areas in my life where I'm still not where I want to be (like my social anxiety), but thanks to my awesome subscribers & clients I'm able to do something I love every single day, and that's absolutely amazing, and allows me to be happy even when some things aren't yet perfect. 

3) I'm thankful for discovering a video talking about how cutting/showing something different on screen in videos every 10 seconds or so helps hold the viewer's attention. My YouTube analytics don't lie, it really seems like it does. I have no idea why I never thought of this before, but this should allow me to make more engaging and interesting videos for my audience, and I've been having a lot of fun trying to make more eye-catching videos lately.

4) I'm thankful for my morning coffee, and that it was just the right temperature when I decided to take my first sip. Something about that is just so satisfying for some reason.

5) I'm thankful for my medication. I haven't taken either of my medications in like 2, or 3, or maybe more, weeks, but it's such a relief having them there for situations where everything gets a little too much. Just knowing I have them has made things a lot easier since I first got my prescription in December.

6) I'm thankful for the weather. I can't emphasise this enough. I feel SO much better in spring and summer than I do in autumn and winter. The sun is really the best medicine for me, even if I do still spend most of the day indoors, I just feel 10x happier, more energetic, calmer when it's sunny. I wish I felt this way all year around!


----------



## Kevin001

Having a washer and dryer


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> grateful for my peace, for the joy of things to come. and for being remembered by old coworkers and invited to something


Awesome, wish you a good time at that something.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Having a washer and dryer


Then it is working out how to use them (just joking).


----------



## chaiyunki

that i'm alive


----------



## Daxi004

Actually I could be thankful for the birds occasionally singing outside my window. The only divine moments in my life right now. So Thank You Birds... :heart


----------



## Nekobasu

My brother.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Kevin001 said:


> Having a washer and dryer


im sojealous i want that


----------



## Kevin001

chrissyq3838 said:


> im sojealous i want that


Aww :squeeze


----------



## versikk

jolts of "ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## Kevin001

Still having a job.


----------



## 629753

My legs being relaxed and for the small moments of pleasant energy that I have in this life


----------



## Jeff271

waffles and my bike


----------



## versikk

I'm thankful that none of my colleagues or superiors has had the thought to google my name because the 5th result is an indicator that I have a criminal record (which I discovered today when googling myself).


Dear lord, if I could go back in time.............


----------



## vela

Thankful that while I may not have many friends the ones I do have really seem to care about me and it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Thankful that I have such an easy life because I live in a first-world country.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful that I'm still alive....a few years ago I wanted to die so bad.....can't believe I would of missed out on all of this.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm thankful for my cushy life. I'm thank my lucky stars everyday because I'm truly blessed. I basically won the lottery, in terms of where and when I was born. And I'm also blessed with great health and a terrific mind that I need to be a lot more grateful for. Thank you, Jesus.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I don't have to worry about food.


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm grateful for the sun. The past couple of days I did my morning meditation outside in the sun, and I'm definitely going to make a habit of it as it's a wonderful way to start the day.

2) I'm grateful for Habitica. I'm still playing around with it, and I'm not sure if I'll keep using it, switch to it from Todoist, use both, or start using something else entirely yet - but I'm trying it out to see if the gamification aspects can make learning new habits and being productive easier. So far I'm liking it. I'm also super glad that it actually asks you the next day if you completed the previous days tasks, rather than just assuming you didn't - that annoyed me so much with Todoist, especially since I often am up late and do some things on my todo list after midnight (so when the app thinks it's the next day). 

3) I'm grateful for the meal I just ate, and the one I'm about to eat soon.

Edit:

Some more from today (didn't wanna double post):

1) I'm thankful for my record collection and my turntable. I was lucky enough that my uncle held on to some of his and my dad's old records and handed them over to my dad, who then gave them to me. As someone who can't really afford to buy records that often, it's nice to have a decent sized collection already. Some of them aren't in great condition, but there are a few real gems in there both in quality and in terms of the actual music.

2) I'm thankful for whatever it was that gave me the idea to start getting 8 hours of sleep a night as opposed to the 7 I was getting before. Despite the fact that I feel fine on 7 hours sleep, I definitely think 8 hours is helping my recovery from the gym better, and helping me have higher energy levels and be more productive overall. My mood also seems to be improving. Definitely was worth it.

3) I'm grateful for this new book I've started reading called "Feel the Fear and Do it Anyway", it seems really helpful so far, and is motivating me to go out and face my fears again.


----------



## Jessie203

1. My chronic migraines subsiding over the last few weeks after removing a prescription medication that was unknowingly causing them. I'm grateful for this massive health improvement, physically and mentally. I can focus much better on my career now.

2. Finding out my bf (now-ex) was cheating on me (on my own) and leaving them. Having the strength and self respect to move on despite the disappointment. I feel relief more than anything and barely cried. Maybe a wave will hit me later but so far I feel better.

3. I'm thankful for all the friends I've made on SAS and the ones I will continue to make. I'm thankful that we have this secret place to share our thoughts and support each other.


----------



## discopotato

my mother, boyfriend and cat. I don't know what I'd do without them


----------



## Sus y

For this kind of people exist:


----------



## twitchy666

*people are dying! √*

famous celebrities

successful. loved. happy

they never lost anything. built up all their fortunes & repute

for doing nothing
smiling

I lost everything at age 25. never had any life

don't want to keep living longer than them, in misery everafter

want someone kill me, please


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for just how much better I feel now that the weather has warmed up. You know I've always been certain that I feel better in the summer, but now I've actually been able to quantify it. This CBT book I'm reading "Feeling Good" has this depression checklist in it that you can use to score how bad you're feeling, and see your progress over time. When I did that test back in winter, I got a score of 49, with anything 11+ being mild depression, 25+ being moderate depression, and 51+ being severe depression. I re-did the same test today and got a score of just 8, it's amazing what a simple change in weather can do for me. I feel really good lately.

2) I'm thankful for Habitica. I know I already mentioned this in my last post, but I was really just trying it out when I made that post. I've been using it for a couple of days now and I've noticed that it's making me be a lot more productive. I got so much done yesterday, and I'm sure I will today too. Thanks Habitica!

3) I'm thankful for this thread existing. I'm trying to make daily gratitude/thankfulness part of my routine again since I found it to be very helpful when I used to write 3 things I was grateful for every morning. It's nice that this thread exists so I can do it here rather than keeping a journal on my computer.

4) I'm thankful for YouTube for giving me a platform on which to have a voice and share my thoughts with others, as well as being a great source of endless information and entertainment.

5) I'm thankful for my cat. The last few nights he's started sleeping on the couch by my bed. Like he'll just meow constantly until I let him in the room, then climb up on the couch, and sleep from like 8pm to 6am, waking up a few times but never moving. He's adopted a human sleeping pattern. It's adorable haha.


----------



## SplendidBob

Thankful my filling went ok. Anaesthetic **** seems to ramp up my anxiety though then leaves me exhausted.


----------



## versikk

I know I thought of something earlier today but I forgot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

splendidbob said:


> Anaesthetic **** seems to ramp up my anxiety


The hell?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob

versikk said:


> The hell?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think they have epinephrine or something in. It's hard to know if its a nocebo response though with me. Pretty sure some "weirdness" occurs afterwards.


----------



## Solomoon

Miralax


----------



## Ai

Muliosys said:


> 1) I'm thankful for just how much better I feel now that the weather has warmed up. You know I've always been certain that I feel better in the summer, but now I've actually been able to quantify it. This CBT book I'm reading "Feeling Good" has this depression checklist in it that you can use to score how bad you're feeling, and see your progress over time. When I did that test back in winter, I got a score of 49, with anything 11+ being mild depression, 25+ being moderate depression, and 51+ being severe depression. I re-did the same test today and got a score of just 8, it's amazing what a simple change in weather can do for me. I feel really good lately.


Same. Actually, I had just clicked on this thread to write something about being thankful it wasn't snowing. lol

I think sunlight has a lot to do with it. We get very little in the winter here, and vitamin D is a hell of a thing...



> 2) I'm thankful for Habitica. I know I already mentioned this in my last post, but I was really just trying it out when I made that post. I've been using it for a couple of days now and I've noticed that it's making me be a lot more productive. I got so much done yesterday, and I'm sure I will today too. Thanks Habitica!


Hey! I started using that several months ago too. lol It's definitely nifty. I admit to slacking on it a bit over the past like two weeks or so, though... Should get back to it. I was doing well.


----------



## Muliosys

Ai said:


> I think sunlight has a lot to do with it. We get very little in the winter here, and vitamin D is a hell of a thing...


Definitely. I do wonder if it's all Vitamin D related or if there are other things involved. If it is all Vitamin D, then I need to try and increase my dose in winter. I typically take 1000iu/day all year round anyway, but maybe I should try more, as the difference in spring/summer is night and day.

---

1) I'm thankful for the interesting dreams and lucid dreams I had last night. Took me ages to fall asleep last night and I was waking up constantly, but the positive side of that is that I had lots of crazy dreams as a result of going in and out of sleep during REM stage so much.

2) I'm thankful that Westworld season 2 has started. Really enjoyed the first two episodes so far. Looking forward to the third episode coming out in a couple of days!

3) I'm thankful for my current workout program, I've been finding it a lot better than previous programs I've been on. Wish I'd tried it out earlier.


----------



## Kevin001

Accutane....has really helped my skin so far.


----------



## Sus y

Lovely raining day! (I mean now, it was raining really bad earlier :b)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Sus y

For making us all laugh. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> @Sus y
> 
> For making us all laugh. :grin2:


Maybe just you :b, but that's good enough


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Maybe just you :b, but that's good enough


One of many.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> One of many.


> :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> > :b


:grin2:


----------



## 629753

My house
Water
This forum
My life
My laptop
My computer
My living room
My PS4
My friends


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful that I was able to go to sleep and get up a little earlier today. Still not where I want to be, got up around 10:30AM, but yesterday it was like 2:30PM when I got up, so that's quite an improvement. I think with a little work I can have my sleep pattern back to where I want it by next week, getting up at 7-8AM or so.

2) I'm grateful for this new probiotic I bought. After hearing all of the people who claimed that a probiotic made a massive difference in their anxiety, I decided to try one. The one I tried didn't seem to do anything, but I read up about it and it has poor reviews, so I shopped around and found one with much better reviews, and bought that. I'm only on my second day taking it but I think it is actually doing something. Could be a placebo, or could just be an afterglow from taking my medication last night, but I feel really calm and in a good mood this morning. Whatever the reason, I'm grateful!

3) I'm grateful that I've started facing my fears again. I started facing my fears daily with my own self-created exposure hierarchy and exposure therapy, back in December, but as the weather got colder and colder, it got to the point where I didn't want to leave the house, so I stopped doing it. Then the weather warmed up, and it had been so long since I'd left the house alone that I felt really anxious about just going out for walks etc again. I finally pulled myself out of the house again yesterday though. Went to the shop in the middle of the day alone to buy water, and then went on a brief walk with a family member in the evening. Now I can get back into the swing of things. I'm also planning to see a friend in a week's time, my first proper socialising I've done in 2018 so far.


----------



## harrison

Experience.


----------



## Kevin001

Having internet and electricity


----------



## Clockwise7

My family (despite its sparsity), that I have my arms and legs, that I can walk, that I can see and hear, a couple of good friends (despite seeing them rarely), my house.... but as super thankful I am to have those things, it doesn’t make the pain and loneliness go away


----------



## oguzwst

only youtube.


----------



## Muliosys

Today I'm thankful for: 

1) Lint rollers! Lately my cat's been sleeping in my bedroom, and he wanders around a lot while I'm asleep, so I woke up this morning to find my desktop pad (think giant mousemat that both your mouse and keyboard go on) completely covered in an unbelievable amount of hairs. I'm so glad lint rollers exist - could not remove a single hair with a damp cloth, but with the lint roller they all came off in seconds.

2) I'm thankful that I woke up a little earlier again today. 9:40AM. (Yesterday 10:30AM, the day before, like 2:30PM) Already a lot closer to the time I'd like to be getting up (7-8AM), and I also fell asleep pretty quickly last night which is a good sign my sleep pattern is actually adapting, not just the time I wake up.

3) Whoever it was that wrote something about including a "Clear out unnecessary tasks" task in your todo list. I can't remember where I read that, but I adopted a similar idea, only with tabs. I spend so much time at my computer, and I always had so many tabs that the number would only stop growing when my Chrome got to the point that all the tabs were just grey and you couldn't see what any of them were. That's the only time I'd remove a few. Now I have a "Clear out unnecessary tabs" habit in Habitica, so every time I clear out all the tabs I don't need, I get a little XP and gold in habitica.. So I've actually made a habit of it already, and I usually only have 1-3 tabs open, (most of the time, 2) other than my pinned tabs for my email inboxes etc. It's so much nicer. This was a great idea. I feel like I'm procrastinating less as a result and my head is less cluttered when I'm using my computer. I know people say that your room is a reflection of your head and vice versa - a clear head will result in a clean room, and a clean room will often help you achieve a clear head - but I really think it extends to your computer workspace too, your tabs, your desktop, etc. Give them a good clearing up and you might find your thoughts a little less cluttered too!


----------



## EarthDominator

Thankful for my friends over the internet for staying with me. Even though when I'm the worst friend to them ever. :/


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for the new camera I saved up for and bought recently. It's inspired me to spend a lot more time on making my videos more engaging, and as a result my recent videos have been doing better in terms of audience retention, and also in terms of affiliate sales.

2) I'm thankful for the internet. It makes a whole lot of things easier, but it especially makes a whole lot of things easier for those of us with social anxiety. All of my income comes from videos, products, services I offer online, and even what I did before this was conducted entirely online, which has saved me a whole lot of interacting that I would have otherwise had to do when working. Admittedly the internet and computers have probably contributed a lot to my social anxiety, and the social anxiety of a lot of people here, but they also make it a lot more bearable. As someone who is extroverted and wants to be talking to people all the time, but has severe social anxiety, the internet also allows me an anxiety-free medium for communication. 

3) I'm thankful that I have some plans to go out and do something social soon. Can't say I'm not anxious - I am, but hey, I know getting out of the house will do me some good.

Edit: Some more from today:

1) I'm thankful for my cat. Little dude kept me up all night because he decided to sleep in the middle of my bed, and I didn't want to move him, leaving me hanging off the edge. Woke up to him rubbing his face on my face. It was pretty adorable. 

2) I'm thankful that it's not a workout day today. If it was, I'd have had to sleep in longer to catch up on that missed sleep, but as it stands I only stayed in bed an hour longer to catch up on a little bit of sleep, as I know with coffee I'll be able to power through on low sleep if I don't have anything intense to do. 

3) Speaking of coffee, I'm thankful I discovered that I can reduce my tolerance to caffeine just by drinking less coffee, rather than needing to take a month off like I used to. I was tapering down my intake so I wouldn't get any withdrawal headaches when I took my break, and I got down to like half a spoon per cup, and 1-2 cups per day.. and it started working better for me than 2 spoons were a few days earlier. Plus, less anxiety from such a small amount.


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful that my mental health have improve to a place where I feel good enough
2.I am thankful these past year I have gain some experience on what is good for me and what is bad for me
3.I am thankful for the past year I have met different people and made some friends


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for finally starting to get into the groove of things in the gym. I feel like I'm finally starting to get the form down for a lot more exercises, getting better at the mind-muscle connection and isolating my muscles, and I've found a program that suits my schedule and seems to be giving me solid strength gains so far.

2) I'm thankful that I survived yesterday even on so little sleep. Hopefully I can do the same today haha.

3) I'm thankful for ASMR. Had a panic attack last night, but I've always found putting on some relaxing ASMR helps calm me down, and last night was no exception to that.

Edit: Some more for today:

1) I'm thankful for some really interesting vivid dreams last night. I especially love it when I have dreams that engage more of my senses than just what I can see, so it was interesting to have a dream where loud music was blasting throughout. I wonder if there was music playing outside or something and that's what caused me to hear it in my dream.

2) I'm thankful for getting a long restful sleep. Didn't get much sleep the past couple nights, so it feels good to actually be well rested today!

3) I'm thankful that I have plans to go out and socialise this weekend. Will be good to finally get out of the house again, and face some of my fears!


----------



## Kevin001

Getting paid today


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm thankful for my houseplants for providing fresh air! What a difference it has been.


----------



## Jeff271

parmesan toast, late night showers


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for my parents. Without them I wouldn't be here - in more ways than one, since I wasn't just born because of them, but they helped me out and helped me get clean when I was an addict a few years back. I was one of the luckiest kids and had a really great childhood, and it's those great childhood memories that have served as one of my main motivators in my drive to improve myself, feel better, and overcome my anxiety, and I owe that to them.

2) I'm thankful that I fell asleep quickly last night, and woke up earlier today. After having to catch up on all that missed sleep the night before, I ended up getting up at like 1 or 2PM yesterday, and I often have a hard time falling asleep any earlier than about 8 hours before I woke up the previous day, but I managed to fall asleep around 3AM and get up around 10:30AM today, which is good, because I wanna try and get up as early as possible tomorrow so I have time to get ready before heading into the city to meet my friend.

3) I'm thankful for the abundance of good things that have come my way since I started on my self-improvement journey. I had a realisation yesterday that made me smile. Back in 2015, right after I got clean, when I started to meditate regularly and started the gradual process of working on myself. I took some time to meditate on a "higher self" - not so much a spiritual idea, more just a better version of me that had his life in order, was stronger, healthier, had cleared his brain fog, overcome his major life obstacles, and was living the life I wanted to live. Yesterday I realised, that I'm actually more like that better me that I envisioned 3 years ago, than I am like the person I was then. In other words, I'm now closer to my goal destination, than to where I started. That's pretty crazy! I'm still not the anxiety-free super confident guy I imagined, but I've ticked off most of the other boxes, and I feel really grateful for that, and all the good things that have come into my life along the way.

4) I'm thankful for my eyesight. If you knew anything about my eyesight, you'd probably find that funny. I'm terribly short-sighted. Yet I'm thankful that I can see. I think sometimes we focus too much on what we _don't_ have, and not enough on what we do. Sure I don't have perfect eyesight and need glasses, but there are other people who can't see at all, and I can't imagine that. I'm immensely grateful that I still have the gift of sight, and that these days poor eyesight is easily correctable through various means.

---

Edit: More.

1) I'm thankful for my sleep mask. I haven't used it in a while because it needed a wash and I just kept forgetting to do it until it was already time for bed. In retrospect I should have just set a reminder to tell myself to wash it, but hey logic tends to escape me when I'm tired. So I finally washed it and used it again for the first time in a looooong time last night, and I'm so glad I did! I'd forgotten how awesome the sleep you get when wearing a sleep mask is. I actually woke up in the middle of my sleep, like 4 hours in, and I already felt like I'd slept a full night the sleep was so restful. Went back to sleep for another 4 and a half hours and woke up feeling amazing. Sleep masks are the best. If you've never tried one, get one. It'll seriously change your life if you have any sleep issues currently! You only need one of the cheap like $3 ones. Just find one that's reasonably comfortable, and you're good.

2) I'm thankful that Facebook groups/pages don't require you to show everyone your personal profile. For the longest time I thought you did, and so I never set up a Facebook page for my YouTube channel etc, since I didn't necessarily want all of my viewers finding my profile, nor people who have my profile automatically knowing about my YouTube channel. Yet yesterday I discovered I was wrong, so I finally set up a page. I'm thinking this'll be really good for my channel, particularly since I can make use of targeted Facebook ads to help it grow - something I've wanted to experiment with for a while now.

3) I'm thankful for how productive and motivated I've been lately, and how great I feel. I'm in such a good mood most of the day lately. The warm weather has certainly helped. As has Habitica. I suspect the new probiotics I'm taking may be doing something too, although it's a little too early to say. Whatever's contributing to it: Thank you! I was so down in the dumps, fatigued, sad this winter, that it feels so good to feel this awesome again


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm thankful for my houseplants for providing fresh air! What a difference it has been.


Really? Might need to try that


----------



## Wanderlust26

Kevin001 said:


> Really? Might need to try that


Oh, yes. There's a noticeable difference between my apartmentmate's room and my room. A great low-maintenance beginner's plant would be the snake plant. They tolerate low light areas and are very forgiving if you forget to water them. They're also one of the top air purifying plants.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wanderlust26 said:


> Kevin001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Might need to try that
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes. There's a noticeable difference between my apartmentmate's room and my room. A great low-maintenance beginner's plant would be the snake plant. They tolerate low light areas and are very forgiving if you forget to water them. They're also one of the top air purifying plants.
Click to expand...

Is that your real eye?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Rebootplease said:


> Is that your real eye?


Yes it is.


----------



## Rebootplease

Ok. I dont take it back.


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful that I have a job to work in and it provides me money to use
2.I am thankful that even without meds now,it doesn’t cause me mental health problem
3.I am thankful for my friends company,if they didn’t company me,I might be doing worse


----------



## momentsunset

I'm always thankful for these things but moreso lately:

Thankful for my mom
Thankful for my brother
Thankful for having extra money
Thankful for the support I have from others
Thankful for the beautiful clothes I have
Thankful for coffee
Thankful for sleep


----------



## SplendidBob

Thankful my neck seems to be gradually getting better. Praise be the sweet dripping nipples of the gods.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust26 said:


> Oh, yes. There's a noticeable difference between my apartmentmate's room and my room. A great low-maintenance beginner's plant would be the snake plant. They tolerate low light areas and are very forgiving if you forget to water them. They're also one of the top air purifying plants.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful that I seem to slowly but surely be both getting leaner and adding a little muscle according to my body fat % estimate measurements. Just under ~15% BF now going by estimates, but would like to get down to at least 12% before I can finally start bulking. The nice thing is if my measurements aren't too far off, then based on my weight and BF% changes, it looks like I've gained about 1.3lbs of lean mass _while_ losing fat. Yay for beginner gains making that possible.

2) Related to the above, I'm thankful that it's a deload week this coming week. I started this program a little over 6 weeks ago and the program suggests having a deload week on the 7th week, so I'm going ahead with that. It'll be nice to drop the intensity in my workouts down for a week, and I think I'll be able to come back the week after stronger and set some new PRs.

3) & Once again on the same subject, I'm thankful that I found this workout program in the first place. It's 5/3/1 modified for beginners, and I love it. My first two years working out I made SO little progress due to a whole bunch of errors on my part - inadequate protein while cutting, not enough sleep, too much alcohol, not pushing myself hard enough, improper form etc.. but I definitely think what didn't help matters is that none of the programs I tried really seemed to suit me. Your standard 3x5 cookie cutter beginner programs just didn't have enough volume on the main lifts for me to work on my form, and the programs I tried that _did_ have enough volume (like nSuns) just had me doing crazy long workouts 5 days a week and got me burnt out quickly. This is a nice balance. 3 days a week, full body, long workouts but only 3x a week, and lots of volume on those main lifts, but also some pretty decent accessory work. Plus, being 5/3/1, there are a whole host of templates I can move through if I ever get bored and want to switch things up, without really changing the main scheme of things.


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> Thankful my neck seems to be gradually getting better. Praise be the sweet dripping nipples of the gods.


That is awesome news.


----------



## SplendidBob

SofaKing said:


> That is awesome news.


Thanks mate 

Yeh, slowly seem to be getting there. I don't know how much improvement I will be able to get, but its probably 50-60% done now. A tedious hour a day on the treadmill at the gym. Boooring, but working.

Driving, walking, exercise, library volunteering, some looking down is ok, next challenge sitting in chairs for long periods lol.


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful that it's still May and that we're not even in summer yet. Late spring, and summer are my favourite parts of the year, but they always seem to go by so fast, so I'm trying to savour the good feelings I have from this nice weather while they're here. So it's nice to be still around the start of it all.

2) I'm thankful for the internet making it so easy to find out what to do in terms of workouts etc. It just struck me at how clueless I'd be if it wasn't for all of the information available online. I'd probably still just be doing pushups every day and no other exercises. Hell, it's not just fitness, more or less every area of my life has been benefited in some way by the information I can find on the internet. This is especially true since I live in a different country, meaning that if it weren't for the internet, I couldn't even really go to the library and learn all of this there - because the books aren't in my first language. 

3) I'm thankful for supermarkets. Another thing we take for granted now. I can't imagine having to go to a whole series of different shops just to get my food for the week, and also the lack of availability of a lot of the stuff I eat. A picky eater like myself would probably have really struggled in a pre-supermarket world.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks for sharing


No problem.


----------



## CTouln

I'm thankful for having a supportive family and friends.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yeh, slowly seem to be getting there. I don't know how much improvement I will be able to get, but its probably 50-60% done now. A tedious hour a day on the treadmill at the gym. Boooring, but working.
> 
> Driving, walking, exercise, *library volunteering*, some looking down is ok, next challenge sitting in chairs for long periods lol.


What's it like in the library Bob? Any nice librarians? 

I used to work in libraries - worked in lots actually, University ones, public ones - it's even how I met my ex-wife.


----------



## SplendidBob

harrison said:


> What's it like in the library Bob? Any nice librarians?
> 
> I used to work in libraries - worked in lots actually, University ones, public ones - it's even how I met my ex-wife.


I quite like the environment. Still managed to have a panic attack in the office part though, so less keen now.

Yep, re the nice librarian . Not quite sure I have the energy or sanity to proceed with that atm though.

What did you do work wise in them?


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> I quite like the environment. Still managed to have a panic attack in the office part though, so less keen now.
> *
> Yep, re the nice librarian *. Not quite sure I have the energy or sanity to proceed with that atm though.
> 
> What did you do work wise in them?




I did lots of things - worked on the service desks back before they had self-checkout, worked on the reference desks, in the audio-visual department, did some special projects at the Government one, even gave tours - that was the hardest thing for me, I hated doing those. I find speaking in front of groups extremely difficult - had the same problem in tutorials at Uni.

My ex-wife worked in a different department to me and a mutual friend introduced us. Needless to say she had no idea who I was and wasn't all that interested at first, but I changed her mind eventually.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful for having the opportunity to change lives.


----------



## Sus y

Gray days, it seems like it's going to rain, so it's grey out. Awesome! I wish I could enjoy a bit more but I have to work and keep posting stuff around lol.


----------



## Rebootplease

Sus y said:


> Gray days, it seems like it's going to rain, so it's grey out. Awesome! I wish I could enjoy a bit more but I have to work and keep posting stuff around lol.


So humid out like it's killing me, I'm not greatful for that.


----------



## Rebootplease

But maybe the a.c. I get every once in a while


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for the incredibly restful sleep I've been getting since I started using my sleep mask again. I'm out like a light in < 10 minutes, and last night I ended up oversleeping and sleeping 9 hours just because it was so easy with the sleep mask. As someone who's had so many sleep issues over the last few years, getting normal sleep feels so good! Didn't have any particular reason I needed to be up at a reasonable time today either, so the oversleeping wasn't an issue.

2) I'm thankful for the breakfast I'm about to eat. Keeping my calorie intake tightly in check at the moment as I'm trying to get a little leaner than I am currently, and so since my meals are a little more scarce I'm taking the time to enjoy each of them all that much more. 

3) I'm thankful for water. Still boggles my mind how just 1.5 years ago all I drank all day was Coke, and that had been all I drank since I was a kid. 800+ calories per day from my drinks alone, and all that sugar, until I finally made the switch to Pepsi Max (which is a diet variation, so close to ~0 cals, and a bazillion times better for your teeth).. even then though, that was just a massive hole in my pocket, so expensive. Then I finally made the switch to only drinking water at the start of 2017, best decision ever!


----------



## Kevin001

Being changed....this world is so wicked and people are just being consumed in it.


----------



## Jeff271

entropy and garbage cans


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful that my life has improved as compare to me in a few years back.Work,social,mindset and relationship is getting better
2.I am thankful that work has been better
3.I am thankful that I can manage my anxiety without medication.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm thankful that I have a stress-free life.


----------



## Muliosys

*First of all, I'm INCREDIBLY thankful/grateful that I decided to search for squat stands yesterday and finally some place was selling them. *

I found this set of decently priced squat stands before that I wanted to buy - since I workout at home and I've currently been using a couple of chairs as my safeties when squatting, which, for obvious reasons isn't ideal (not just for safety either, but.. since I can't put the chairs close enough that its the bars resting on them, the plates rest on them if I get too low, meaning I can just barely squat below parallel, and any deeper results in me setting the weight down and failing my rep.) - but I didn't have the spare funds at the time.

When I finally did, I went looking, and not a single shop was selling them, it seemed like the company that was making them had just given up. I looked around everywhere and it just seems like for whatever reason here in my country they weren't selling any. I found maybe one, but it was like 5-10x the price of the one I was looking at, and the other options were all power cages which are all too expensive AND wouldn't even fit in my basement since the ceiling is too low.

I kept checking back but they never re-appeared, so I figured I'd just have to bear with chairs until I could afford the ridiculously expensive ones, or until I moved to a town with better gyms. Yesterday though just for the hell of it I looked on a local store that's basically like the local equivalent of Ebay + Amazon rolled into one - and there it was! The squat stands I wanted to buy before that were pretty cheap. Literally just one person selling them too. So I immediately ordered, and they're on their way now and should arrive tomorrow. Finally!

*Secondly I'm thankful that I'm getting leaner.*

In the past I've cut down several times but I've always vastly underestimated my body fat % because I was always sucking in my stomach and pulling the tape measure super tight when using the navy method to estimate it, so I was thinking I was like 9-10% when I was actually closer to 17-18%. It hit me that I'm actually the leanest I've ever been (short of when I was full blown skeleton mode a few years ago when I was an addict) now that I'm just under 15%. I look it too. I'm hoping to get to at least 12% before I get back on a nice lean bulk, and I'm looking forward to seeing my body get leaner over that time. I've always had the trouble of both being too high body fat %, and lacking muscle mass, but now I'm at least going to be past one of those, and then can just focus on the other, putting on some size and strength.

*Thirdly, I'm thankful for all the abundance I've been experiencing lately, and that I actually have extra money to spend.*

Other than my laser eye surgery and the like, I can actually afford most of the things I've been saving up for at the moment, which is a great feeling. I'm also getting better at selling my products, and affiliate sales, and in general my financial situation is getting better with each day. On top of that, things just seem to be going my way lately. It's not _all_ perfect, still got a whole lot of social anxiety to overcome, but in pretty much every other area my life has been treating me awesome lately.

Thank you universe for all the good things!


----------



## Rebootplease

Power and running water, something I had yesterday


----------



## mobc1990

-Thankful for a dating event to look forward to this Sunday,even though it seems so hard to wait
-Thankful that mentally I am doing better,which is the most important thing to me
-Thankful that I have a full time job and have been getting more comfortable and confident doing it as compare to the past


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm thankful that I went to sleep earlier and woke up earlier yesterday. *

Not exactly early by any means, I woke up at like 11:30AM, but, considering the past couple days I woke up at like 2:30PM, I'm okay with this, it's a big improvement, and a step in the right direction. It's also a good sign, because it seems my sleep mask is allowing me to fall asleep earlier, which is something I've previously struggled with. So yay for that!

It was also a really nice restful sleep, full of fun vivid dreams, so that's always a plus.

*I'm thankful that I'm handling things even with so many tasks ahead of me.*

It seems like for every task I tick off my todo list, I'm adding another 2 more to it. I've got so much work piling up at the moment. Yet I'm handling it pretty well, and not feeling stressed out or anxious over it, which makes a nice change. I'm getting through it bit by bit, chipping away at it a little each day, and I'm confident today will be a nice productive day and I'll get a lot done.

*I'm thankful that my squat stands have arrived.*

Fingers crossed they work as intended and I actually have room for them, but hey, they're here!


----------



## Kevin001

God's goodness


----------



## KotaBear96

I'm thankful for Mary Jane


----------



## Muliosys

1) I'm thankful for Earl Grey. Actually only tried it for the first time yesterday, but it's lovely. I like it 100x better than regular black tea. Glad one of the YouTuber's I watch suggested it.

2) I'm thankful for the book "Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy", can definitely recommend it to anyone here. It's a book about CBT, and was originally written with depression in mind, but I bought it because I wanted to try out CBT and couldn't realistically see myself going to a therapist (nor affording one). The lessons from that book have massively reduced, almost eliminated, the severe insomnia I had. On top of that the book got me to actually start leaving the house a little and doing some exposure therapy, and make the most progress I've made in the last 3 years vs my anxiety. I'm not even 1/4 of the way through it yet either, so I imagine I'll be singing its praises even more when I complete it.

3) I'm thankful that I'm remaining really consistent with my positive habits now since I started using Habitica. Kept up with my twice daily meditation, daily exercise, daily gratitude etc with no problem.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a three day weekend


----------



## versikk

I suppose I can be thankful that I have the ability to be depressed about first world problems like finding a partner and having friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

lifeer said:


> .


it sounds like you were addressing me so I'll reply.

I understand what you mean, and I agree.

But also, the purpose of this thread is to find and exhibit humility, which I did. Everytime I see the name of this thread i pose the question to myself and answer "nothing", which is a clear sign to me that I need to get down to earth. Everything exist on different levels, and cannot really be compared in a "quantitative" sense, which is why comparing my life to a Syrian refugee or Indonesian child laborer is technically moot, it gives me a sense of relief that - yes indeed - my life could, from a strict standard-of-living perspective, be considered quite fortunate.

However I did not claim in any way that first worlders do not have the right to complain.

The post was geared more towards cultivating my own humility rather than functioning as a catch-all public announcement.


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful that I visited my nanny,she took care of me from 1-5 years old.Due to my anxiety I never visited her,I am glad I did it last week and everything was not too bad
2.I have stopped meds for one month plus,I am glad I did and won’t seem to have any problem yet
3.I am thankful that I signed up for a dating event tomorrow,and one on early June.I always want a GF,joining these event can give me chance to know more girls


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm thankful for the fun lucid dream I had last night. *

I always love the lucid dreams where I find new ways to travel/get around the most, because racing around on some object or vehicle is always a lot of fun. Had one of those types of dreams last night.

*I'm thankful that I'm finally wittling down my todo list.*

It seemed so big and daunting a few days ago, but now it's not trailing off the screen anymore, and has gotten down to a more manageable size. I've also got ideas for an entire month or so's worth of videos planned, so if I get to recording and editing some of them soon, I should be able to get ahead of my schedule again in at least one area.

*I'm thankful that my cut/recomp is going better than I thought.*

Seems like I can actually eat a little more than I thought I could. So guess who's having an extra bowl of ice cream later! 

---

Edit: More:

*I'm thankful for all the crazy dreams I had last night.*

Wearing my sleep mask seems to really be improving the clarity and length of my dreams, and my dream recall has been really excellent. Had some fun action filled dreams last night, including another fun little lucid dream.

*I'm thankful that my deload week is over.*

It was nice to get a break from intense workouts for a week, but I'm looking forward to starting my next cycle of 531 for Beginners tomorrow, and hoping to set some great PRs over the coming weeks.

*I'm thankful that I have some money coming in a couple of days from now.*

Definitely have a few things I'm trying to buy at the moment, for one I could really do with some stands to hold all my weight plates since they currently just sit in piles on the floor, taking up a bunch of floor space in my basement.

---

Edit2: Annnnd some more:

*I'm thankful for a deep meditation session this morning.*

After I got back into the habit of twice daily meditation recently, progress has been a little slow and I've found myself distracted 90% of the time and not really getting those deep sessions where I'm able to devote most/all of my attention to my meditation. Today was the first day that was different and I had a really nice deep session again. What a lovely way to start the day, and a good sign that my sessions will improve from here on out.

*I'm thankful for an incredibly productive day yesterday.*

Recorded the most videos I've ever recorded in a single day yesterday, and even found time to edit one too. I hope today will be similarly productive!

*I'm thankful that it's a beautiful day today.*

The nice weather has me in a great mood. I hope it continues to be nice and sunny and warm like this all day!

---

Annnd some more today:

*I'm thankful for the 4 lucid dreams I had last night*

Over the years I'm getting more out of less. Practising less in the way of techniques, but getting more lucid dreams, and I couldn't be happier. The dreams I had last night were very interesting as I tried some new things, like a new method for flying, and a new way to stabilise dreams, both of which seemed to work.

*I'm thankful that natural disasters are relatively unheard of here*

One of my _regular_ non-lucid dreams last night had a tornado hit my town. Waking up I was obviously relieved. It's weird to think there are parts of the world where tornadoes, hurricanes, even volcanic eruptions and tsunamis etc are actually common place, and something the locals often have to deal with. I think it's something the rest of us take for granted - I'm grateful I don't have to deal with any of that!

*I'm thankful that I've managed to go 4 days without coffee so far*

As much as I love coffee, I've wanted to cut down or take a break again, because I'm curious how much its contributing to my anxiety, and I'm also convinced it's not helping some of the blood pressure/circulation issues I had recently. So I'd like to see if a break helps. I kept putting off stopping though because I didn't want to go through the withdrawal headaches, but the other day I just stopped drinking it and had tea instead, and I was fine. The last couple of days I didn't even have tea, and I didn't actually experience any headaches or anything, and my energy levels are fine. So there's that 

---

More from the 23rd. PS, if it wasn't obvious by the amount of times I've edited this post, I'm trying to write down 3 things I'm thankful/grateful for every single day. I definitely encourage others here to join me! It can have a very positive effect on your mood to take some time every single day to stop and think about what you're thankful for.

*I'm thankful for an incredibly productive day yesterday.*

I got waaaay more accomplished than I could have hoped to, what an insanely productive day! I did work for a couple of students, I edited several videos, I made myself new channel artwork, I basically worked all day. Feeling really good about myself for that!

*I'm thankful that I have plans for this weekend*

Heading out into the city with a friend this weekend. I think I might have mentioned this here in an early post, but our meeting got re-arranged to a different date, this weekend. I'm looking forward to having a reason to get out of the house and actually face up to socialising a bit. I'm hoping the weather will be nice.

*I'm thankful for the meal I'm about to eat.*


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful that I have a fan and air during these hot summer days


----------



## versikk

@Muliosys

Write a pamphlet or something, I'd read it.


----------



## momentsunset

I'm thankful for all of the support I have been receiving lately. It's more than I ever asked for and I just appreciate it so much.
I recently had a few people tell me I'm an inspiration to them and it really touched me.


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful for the good day I had yesterday and also the people I met
2.I am thankful that I was able to sleep well yesterday I guess
3.I am thankful that I am less depress and anxious


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm thankful for discovering meal prepping*

I'll admit, I'm lazy when it comes to cooking, so I basically lived off frozen pizzas and the like most of the time before I discovered meal prepping. It's been a god-send. Prepare my dinners once every 5 days, and then store them in lunchboxes for reheating later. Initially the meals didn't come out that great, but now that I've figured out how avoid getting really dry meals when reheating they actually taste like 95% as good as when they're freshly made the first time. They're also a life-saver when I'm trying to get through my day quicker, for the time they save.

*I'm thankful for continued progress with my diet and in the gym*

Not a whole lot to say here, but my body fat % is moving in the right direction slowly but steadily, and my numbers on my lifts are also slowly increasing.

*I'm thankful for Westworld.*

Been loving the new season so far. Wish Sunday would hurry up!


----------



## Tomatmacka

Thankful for breathing


----------



## alienbird

My mom.


----------



## CNikki

The small circle of people I can gladly call family (by blood or not). I don't want to think where I'd be or if I would even be around if it weren't for them. And at the same time that is scary since we can't take anything for granted.


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm thankful for waking up earlier today*

Didn't get as much sleep as I'd like, but still managed to get up at around 10AM, a notable improvement on the times I've been getting up lately. Tomorrow I have plans so I was a bit worried I wouldn't be able to fix my sleep in time, but I think I should be alright.

*I'm thankful for the books I read*

So much of what I've learned, and the improvements I've made to my life, can be attributed to great books I've read. I'm immensely grateful for how they've helped me over the years.

*I'm also incredibly thankful for Totalbiscuit/John Bain. May he rest in peace.*

Discovered a whole bunch of great games because of his "WTF is.." series, and enjoyed countless meals glued to my screen watching videos he'd put out. He made some fantastic content, and he'll certainly be missed.


----------



## momentsunset

Thankful I was able to sleep better than I thought I would. Thankful for kind and loving people.


----------



## Muliosys

momentsunset said:


> Thankful I was able to sleep better than I thought I would.


^ Gonna have to steal that one.

*I'm thankful I slept better than expected last night.*

Have actual social plans today, and knew I had to be up at a certain time, so much tossing and turning and insomnia was experienced, but I still got probably 5 hours of sleep, when I was expecting to get a lot less and to feel absolutely terrible. I might even be able to avoid coffee, since while it's not an ideal amount, it's still enough to function just fine.

*I'm thankful for those old small portable MP3 players.*

I've never put any music on my current phone because the battery lasts pretty long when the phone is idle, but not as long when I'm listening to music/watching videos etc, and also.. partly just because I'd keep forgetting. Every time I'd be on public transport though for long journeys, I always wished I had some music with me. This morning I remembered those old portable MP3 players like I used to use when I was younger, and so decided to dig one out and put my music on there.

It's a bit dodgy, it doesn't display the track or artist names, just a bunch of weird symbols.. but the music seems to play, which is all that really matters. 

*I'm thankful for my medication.*

Super anxious about today since I haven't really done anything remotely social in a looooong time. I plan to take Alprazolam and Propranolol just before I leave though, and also bring a little with me in case of an emergency, and I'm glad I have that option.


----------



## Daxi004

Hihats :heart


----------



## GoodForNothing

-having a home and food to eat
-being able to complete my university studies this year
-having the opportunity to speak to people from a platform like this, due to technology (imagine what it would have been like for people with social anxiety in the past)


----------



## Maslow

I'm thankful my brother-in-law left.


----------



## Sus y

I'm thankful that the crap that was thrown all over my mental garden is becoming fertilizer for better things. I'm grateful that the harm it was caused to me, that stopped me from going in a direction, is so light compared to the suffering I could have had if I wasn't stopped. I can be grateful now that you exist and that you, wanting or not, got in my way and hurt me. 

Thanks! :heart


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm grateful for an awesome day yesterday*

It was nice to go out and meet a friend again since I haven't socialised in ages. Caught up on a lot, had some great conversations, and had a fun day.

*I'm grateful that the shops were open today*

My country recently passed a new law requiring shops to close on Sundays for religious reasons, but apparently today was one of the Sundays that was exempt. Phew, I was all out of everything I eat, so was a bit worried there!

*I'm grateful for Facebook's data*

I know, I know, you're probably doing a double take there! What? Everyone else is up in arms about Facebook's data gathering.. and here I am.. grateful for it? What's going on?

Well, I'm trying out Facebook ads as a bit of an experiment, to see if I can use them to market my YouTube channel, products etc. One of the really nice things about Facebook and all the data it has if you want to advertise, is you can be REALLY specific about who sees your ad.

You can choose things like what their shopping habits are, how old they are, where they live, what interests they have etc. I feel like this sort of targeted advertising will be really useful for connecting me with more people that could benefit from my content.

---

Today's update:

*I'm thankful for the lovely warm weather*

*I'm thankful that I was feeling productive today and managed to do a bit of a spring clean and freshen up my room a little*

*I'm thankful for a great workout just now*


----------



## mobc1990

I am really thankful that I been getting dates,I don’t want to limit myself to a few girls but I used to never been to date,so I am thankful
I am thankful for the good sleep I got last night,got 6 hour at least.Havent been sleeping well lately
I am thankful towards my therapist,she had given me advice and helped.Although it’s still up to me,but I am thankful still


----------



## 0589471

My family, and my pup (he's my shadow)


----------



## harrison

Starting my book business again - and coming across some incredible books at very reasonable prices. It gives me something to focus on when I can.


----------



## Zatch

Family, friends, pets, my job, and my existence.


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My family, and my pup (he's my shadow)


Pets are so adorable and I'm just so glad that God created them because they are sometimes the best thing that you have. I thank my lucky stars everyday that cats and dogs exist and am so grateful for my dog, Kaia.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I don't have to take uber/lyft today.


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm grateful for my computer*

In all kinds of pain and discomfort now after messing up my neck earlier. Laying down is super painful, about the only thing I can do with minimal pain is sitting in a chair. Today would have sucked if this was 50 years ago and I didn't have a computer.

*I'm grateful that I had a productive day today*

Especially with the discomfort.

*I'm grateful for the food I'm about to eat.*


----------



## mobc1990

I am grateful that I have been last negative these days
I am grateful that my life has been improving
I am grateful towards my family,they actually treat me well and I didn’t realize that
I am grateful I have a job,family and place to lived


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm thankful that my neck mobility has improved.*

Pain is a little worse, but I can look in directions other than straight ahead now. So hopefully that means my issue will resolve itself over the next few days.

*I'm thankful that this has opened me up to mobility exercises.*

I'm amazed at how much mobility I've been able to restore to my neck with just a few simple stretches. Kinda further confirms that I should do some mobility work before my workouts. I didn't realise just how quick and effective this stuff was.

*I'm thankful for ice cream.*

One thing that makes the pain suck less.


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful that my psychiatrist trust me and listened to my thoughts
2.I am thankful that my younger brother taught me things I never knew
3.I am thankful that life has got better for the past few years
4.I am thankful for my parent of taking care of me I guess


----------



## Muliosys

*I'm thankful that I have most of the mobility back in my neck, and that the pain has died down a bit.*

*I'm thankful for setting a new 1 rep-max in my workout today.*

*I'm thankful that I got another 1000 words of my book written today*


----------



## 3stacks

the people from here that I get to talk to near enough every day


----------



## Mabel Pines

I'm thankful for having met such lovely people on this site.  Not being sarcastic, by the way.


----------



## momentsunset

Thankful for youtube (no seriously, it has come a long way from being just some mindless time killer with funny cat videos. It is one of the best online free learning resources. I've learned so much about subjects I'm interested in through helpful tutorials there by professional people)


----------



## Mabel Pines

momentsunset said:


> Thankful for youtube (no seriously, it has come a long way from being just some mindless time killer with funny cat videos. It is one of the best online free learning resources. I've learned so much about subjects I'm interested in through helpful tutorials there by professional people)


Youtube has become such a useful tool that it turns on and plays a video by itself and the video just happens to be what I needed at that moment. Thanks youtube for all you do.


----------



## alienbird

My family (including my kitteh) and video games. Amen.


----------



## mobc1990

1.I am thankful that I am feeling good when I woke up today
2.I am thankful that my friend didn’t scold me after I was late,he waited 20mins for me...
3.I am thankful that I have been finding a balance in life


----------



## Muliosys

I'm thankful for a restful sleep.

I'm thankful that the power outage we had today was only short-lived.

I'm thankful for a good workout.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I don't have to worry about food.


----------



## momentsunset

Thankful for food, family, friends, internet, supportive people, freedom to live how I want. Thankful the universe is on my side. Thankful for my tools I have access to to create. Thankful that I no longer care about what anyone thinks and I feel so free  Life is truly amazing.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I worship a forgiven God, I've messed up sooo many times


----------



## Kevin001

Still having a job...can't believe I've been working at my current place for over 2yrs!


----------



## JerryAndSports

I'm thankful for fortnite.


----------



## Vip3r

Rain, it is so relaxing to listen to.


----------



## komorikun

No roommates.


----------



## 0589471

No dependents a.k.a. children. I can barely take care of myself. As much as I like kids, they're exhausting and I'm good with things as they are right now. My life is too messy and there's a quiet kind of peacefulness in recognizing I don't have that extra stress and time to myself (typically when I leave my friend's house after playing with the kids).


----------



## Kevin001

AC phew


----------



## Aetnah

My family. My boyfriend. Our dogs/cats. My job. Just...another chance at life


----------



## Scaptain

I'm thankful I at least got to sleep for two hours. Longer than most nights.


----------



## maniuni

I feel well today, meaning I am not sleepy for a change, I have energy. I am thankful for my cats and that they look happy and healthy.


----------



## h00dz

I'm thankful for having a house I can own and thankful for having food on my plate.


----------



## Jeff271

Koi and orange dragonflies


----------



## Superfrank

Suits Season 8


----------



## momentsunset

The yummy gingerbread cake I made and a relaxing day with not many obligations


----------



## SofaKing

I'm not on the streets. I have to set my thankfulness bar low these days.


----------



## harrison

I have people that love me and need me. There's nothing in the world that's as good as being needed.


----------



## Zatch

Orgasm.


----------



## Nick Attwell

My partner who's one hot babe


----------



## Kevin001

The air in my lungs and being given another day to do this thing we call life


----------



## Daxi004

I'm not feeling thankful at the moment but...
I just wanted to say that I was

I was thankful a moment some days ago and it felt great.
I have not felt thankful in years.
I don't know if I was being thankful, greatful or blissful...
But maybe those things are the same or pretty close 
And I don't know exactly for what, but it might have been life itself

:heart


----------



## toouncoolforschool

Thankful for my Green Cheek Conure for keeping me company.


----------



## mindfulmarc

I am thankful for my beautiful daughter! Learning how to practice gratitude has been a powerful tool for me!


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I was able to go to church, woke up feeling funny.


----------



## Kevin001

God's grace. He knows I'm not perfect and even when I mess up He still calls me His child.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Thankful for the $200 we won from our lottery ticket. We really needed it. God helped us today: )


----------



## harrison

Right now I'm thankful I can just come home and have a nice cup of tea. 

(and be nice and warm)


----------



## momentsunset

Relaxing music
Kind people
Healthy food that tastes good
My self awareness


----------



## Saeta

My best friend took me to the beach yesterday and we talked for hours. He's very outgoing and always speaks his mind, whereas I'm more reserved and too sensitive for my own good. As a result, we've had our ups and downs. He genuinely cares about me and invites me to all kinds of social events. I'm really thankful for what he's done for me these last five years.


----------



## KotaBear96

Its not much but I am thankful for having my own toilet and shower. Also having family that loves and supports me even though they are far away from me.


----------



## stratsp

waht a strange society I am living in. Therapsists are rude to me and my wifes Gynae is more polite and helpful...I guess I am thankful for his kind words


----------



## Whatthe?

:boogie I'm thankful my nemesis is leaving! Hallelujah!


----------



## mobc1990

I am thankful that I used to have very serious social anxiety and Anxiety.Now it has got better.Thankful


----------



## Kevin001

Having internet


----------



## CrashyBoi

Thankful I have people in my life that love and support me


----------



## llodell88

grateful i'm not sick.


----------



## Nick Attwell

For my sweet, innocent, trusting, gorgeous, sexy partner


----------



## Kevin001

Food, shelter, clothes


----------



## mgra

My job and despite SA, I'm still able to survive it everyday :lol


----------



## mobc1990

Nothing to be thankful right now,maybe in the near future


----------



## harrison

There are one or two people that keep contacting me on whatsapp or by text. They're very sweet people and I'm lucky they're so persistent.


----------



## 8888

SAS

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

That I managed to gather all my remaining energy and had a shower.


----------



## Dan the man

Sunlight presently out now. During the winter months it can be rough without it. Sunlight helps with depression


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I got to and from church without getting rained on....phew so blessed.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm honestly thankful for the people that I do have in my life and who do care for me. I feel the same way about them and I'd do anything for them. I love my family and friends, they mean the world to me.


----------



## karenw

Borrowing dad's computer for word for windows


----------



## Solomoon

I was looking through old school year books which was mostly depressing. One girl though had drew the above image and wrote something nice. A small good deed, just taking the time, but little things like that can still make someone else feel good years later.


----------



## harrison

That my brain still seems to work reasonably well sometimes - it's quite surprising.


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I have a job .


----------



## TryingMara

New friendships cultivated this past year with genuinely good and positive people.


----------



## harrison

Something happened very recently that made me realise how lucky I am. I'm very grateful I have a good place to stay, I have my wife and my son and a few friends. I'm also glad I have something I love - and that's my books. Not everyone has something they're passionate about.


----------



## LunaliketheMoon

I am thankful for having a friend who understands me and accepts me as I am.


----------



## momentsunset

So thankful for genuine people, especially after all of the horrible and fake people I've met over the years. Even if I'm in the presence of someone I know is a kind and genuine human being for 10 minutes or so, it really boosts my mood. A little bit of genuine kindness goes a long way <3


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I no longer suffer from depression and no longer self harm .


----------



## mobc1990

I am thankful that looking back,I have sort of improve life...there are still things I need to work though


----------



## Kevin001

Having AC phew.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I'm thankful and glad you have been delivered from those things too :squeeze You're my inspiration that it's possible to overcome depression .


:squeeze


----------



## momentsunset

Positive vibes from tons of people today, woah.
A few days ago I was lonely, now I have so many people contacting me. A little overwhelming but it feels nice and I'm very thankful for it


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful so many people have been so nice to me lately.


----------



## Yer Blues

DQ blizzards


----------



## mobc1990

I am thankful that life has been better compare to when I was still a child/youngster


----------



## harrison

Doggy daycare?


----------



## momentsunset

Thankful I have a comfortable bed


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> Thankful I have a comfortable bed


Same lol


----------



## momentsunset

I know this will probably sound weird but even though my anxiety does frustrate me a lot, I'm becoming more thankful for it. If extroverts and less anxious people make plans to be social and the plans don't work out, they will be extremely sad and dwell on it. For me, depending on the plans, it's a huge weight lifted. A lot of the time I feel happier that I don't have to put on an act that I'm not nervous a large majority of my day and wind up feeling super drained.


----------



## AlyceToss

I'm grateful for the time my family had a farm and I spent the weekends with my best friend horse riding, exploring neighbouring land and farms without permission. We were fearless, and I was happy back then.


----------



## Textingovertalking

I’m thankful for the all people that stick around even though I’m unstable and have a hard time opening up without making people very uncomfortable


----------



## momentsunset

Thankful for beautiful flowers. They never fail to brighten my day.


----------



## 3stacks

The most amazing person they go out of their way to help me when they didn't need to. I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Kevin001

Having a bed to sleep in.


----------



## mobc1990

I am thankful life is better nowadays,bad day is little


----------



## llodell88

i guess not being sick, being able to leave the house comfortably, having a roof over my head for now.


----------



## Nekobasu

Thankful I am not a heretic.


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

I'm so thankful for my beautiful partner! :love

She is very protective of me, but I like that. Lots of people might be scared of her (she is a strong person with a military background who can be fierce), but I'm not afraid of her. I love her just the way she is and I know that she loves me too. :heart


----------



## tea111red

Stumbling across this channel on YouTube...a lot of the videos on it have answered a lot of my questions and affirmed stuff for me. 

side note...it's kind of weird the people that do the videos live in my area, lol. The channel has been around for, I think, 10 yrs, but I never saw it till recently. Good timing!


----------



## tea111red

Guidance!


----------



## mobc1990

1.Got my family around me
2.Have freedom to do what I want if there is a choice
3.Work is better


----------



## momentsunset

I say this a lot, but the kindness of people.
When I feel down and discouraged because some people treat me poorly, I just remember how many people have treated me kindly and with respect and continue to daily. So grateful.


----------



## Kevin001

Internet


----------



## Kennysoul

Ice cream bars 😎


----------



## Everlily

I'm thankful for having a job.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Job
~ Cell phone
~ Home
~ God's mercy/grace

I'm just so grateful for everything....so don't deserve it.


----------



## 3stacks

My amazing charm and wit of course


----------



## Smallfry

Painkillers


----------



## Solomoon

Good vibes


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I have food to eat and my own room .


----------



## mobc1990

My medication is helping me out I believe,so I should be thankful for that and towards my current psychiatrist


----------



## anxious87

having a job


----------



## xionium

everything


----------



## mobc1990

I am thankful I am still alive.If I can lived my to my late grandfather age of 69,I will be even grateful enough.
I used a website and I calculated I can lived till 73(50% chances),70% until 67


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I'm still able to make a difference in the world and really show people the love of Christ.


----------



## cosmicKitten

thankful for all the pets i've had, and right now for my little hamster boi Pistachio. he's so sweet and innocent and affectionate, always giving me little kisses despite me being about 500x his size. it's lovely how something so smol can take up up such a big part of one's heart


----------



## lily

I'm thankful for God and my family.


----------



## harrison

Well at the moment I'm quite glad I'm not allowed to go to my brother-in-law's birthday thing tomorrow. Those people are just unbelievable.

Think I'll go to a movie.


----------



## Kevin001

Friends


----------



## harrison

I'm very grateful that when I'm not feeling well I can just stay here and watch a movie or do what I want - and no-one bothers me.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm thankful for the people I have in my life who has always supported me.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm off the next 2 days phew.


----------



## fluorish

Myself.. im grateful for my self that my instincts help me see positive virtues on either side of the road.


----------



## blue2

I'm thankful for the ignorance & blind luck that got me this far XD


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am Thankful for my Mom and my Older Sister: ) My Mom does so much for my Sister and I. And my Sister help out a lot too. This is why when I win the Lottery I'm going to take care of them and give them everything they want. I Love my Family very much. 


And I'm Thankful for coming across someone that no good words can describe. It is as if God has given me a new friend. I really hope so because I was left broken hearted in my past friendships. But now it is as if my Joy have been restored. But even so I'm trying to not get my hopes up. I'm being cautious less everything just so happen to go downhill.........like all the rest.


----------



## 3stacks

Having actual friends that didn't decide to abandon me when I was at my worst and are patient with me. @Gothic Cupcakes @InaAya @TryingToBeBrave
Lucky to have met you guys


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

3stacks said:


> Having actual friends that didn't decide to abandon me when I was at my worst and are patient with me. @*Gothic Cupcakes* @*InaAya* @*TryingToBeBrave*
> Lucky to have met you guys


Heyyy it's all good ^_^ no problem. Same here though, thanks for always just generally being there to talk to when I feel terrible:smile2:


----------



## 3stacks

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having actual friends that didn't decide to abandon me when I was at my worst and are patient with me. @*Gothic Cupcakes* @*InaAya* @*TryingToBeBrave*
> Lucky to have met you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyy it's all good ^_^ no problem. Same here though, thanks for always just generally being there to talk to when I feel terrible/forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

 :hug you beautiful bastid


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

3stacks said:


> :hug you beautiful bastid


Language! haha :teeth
:hug


----------



## 3stacks

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Language! haha :teeth
> :hug


Oh no we shouldn't start this here muaha


----------



## 8888

I'm thankful for restaurants that have vegan options.


----------



## Kevin001

That my family is here and that God is allowing us to have a big thanksgiving .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lovely people on here, and in real life, Miss Persian.

Thank you. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful I have a choice on what food to eat.


----------



## harrison

I'm thankful things aren't a great deal worse - because they certainly could be.


----------



## SparklingWater

My therapist!


----------



## Zatch

My family.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a washer and dryer


----------



## Quietguy86

With Christmas nearly here again, (times really going by) I am starting to reflect once again on the things I'm grateful for in my life, even with the one thing I'm constantly worried is missing. I think how blessed I am to still have my parents alive, my mom and grandmother. 

I have two best friends who's parents are both dead, I think about how lucky I am to be living in a modestly nice home when so many others are struggling to find homes, have lost homes or are homeless. 

I feel blessed and thankful to still have my health, when there are others who will spend the holidays in hospital or dying in a hospice. I am thankful for being able to have enough to eat and a warm bed many don't and won't. I'm grateful for the small people in my life, my 3 great friends, supportive people in my anxiety group, and now again (though never tell them this) my big family they are okay  

I'm just grateful to still be here, alive.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Right now I'm thankful that I met a new friend. That made me happy. 

I love when I meet new interesting people to talk too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Thankful to see my 28th .


----------



## TryingMara

The quiet.


----------



## etomaria

I’m thankful for being awake.


----------



## Kevin001

Having heat


----------



## SparklingWater

Resources
Therapist
Life
Resilience
Hope for today and tomorrow


----------



## harrison

Valium.


----------



## LadyApathy

For my family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Stability


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am Thankful that God has place my family in a good area in our new city. We drove around the city when we came across the "run down" "rough" "Projects" areas. The area we are in is like the good area in comparison. People need to be thankful for what they have and where they live because someome else in this World has it a lot harder than you. While we drove I saw in the woods a tent. It was one of those tents that you knew someone was homeless. It was sad.

_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

My new bible highlighters .


----------



## latincoffee

I'm thankful for life, God, health, and blessings.


----------



## latincoffee

Fun Spirit said:


> I am Thankful that God has place my family in a good area in our new city. We drove around the city when we came across the "run down" "rough" "Projects" areas. The area we are in is like the good area in comparison. People need to be thankful for what they have and where they live because someome else in this World has it a lot harder than you. While we drove I saw in the woods a tent. It was one of those tents that you knew someone was homeless. It was sad.
> 
> _Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


Amen &#128588;&#127995; God is a faithful and awesome god.


----------



## Quietguy86

This moment. Simply being able to type this now. Out of all the people who could have been here on earth in place of me, I survived 32 years to make it to this moment.


----------



## 3stacks

Chocolate


----------



## harrison

I'm very glad my boy's home safe and sound.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I'm very glad my boy's home safe and sound.


That is awesome to hear mate.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> That is awesome to hear mate.


Thanks mate - yeah it's good to have him home, it felt like he'd been gone for ages this time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - yeah it's good to have him home, it felt like he'd been gone for ages this time.


You're welcome mate. 

Know that feeling of missing family. 

But at least your happy and that is a good thing.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am thankful I have Wi-Fi.

About 2 years ago my household didn't have cable or Internet service. Why? We fell behind on the bill. Hard times. I think we went 2-3 years without tv. I can't remember. I just know it was more than a year. Now with myself I had a cell phine service so I was able to be on the Internet at that time but then I sacrifice my phone bill to help keep money in our pockets. I went without a phone service for quite some time. {I'm still am to this day. It'll be a year in April}

Well anyway it wasn't until late 2018 due to my family living with a relative that we were able to have access to the Internet aside of going to the Library. Well more like myself because my Mom and my Older Sister still had their phone service. Now that we moved we have cable and Internet service again. So if anything I pretty much, recently by a year, just got back online again.

Good thing my 2 past online best friends had moved on from me before my Internet. I would had been worried about them wondering what had happened to me.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888

My postcard group


----------



## harrison

1. My son
2. My wife
3. Good place to live
4. Great books and lots of them
5. Enough money
6. Great hair :um


----------



## harrison

I'm grateful for this apartment, for my privacy - I can do what I want, good health, my family, and many of the experiences I've had. My life hasn't been boring.


----------



## 8888

My therapist


----------



## Kevin001

Klove


----------



## Solomoon

I had this hard pimple that couldn't be popped and it was taking up serious real estate on my forehead. When I tried to pop it early on it just filled with blood which made it red. So the thing was massive and bright like Christmas. Finally I was able to pop it and it's starting to disappear.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am thankful for my Mom because she do a lot for my Sister and I. And she is there for us. I keep telling her she doesn't have to do the things she do for us but she say she don't mind. She makes breakfast, she been there to take my Sister to work and so much more. I just hate how she settle for less when my Sister try to give her something. That is why when I win it big I told her I am going to take care of her. She will be all set. She deserve it for many reasons. Because I love her, I want to give to her, she do a lot for us and she deserve it especially with what all {mostly her} we been through after my Dad left us. I want her to have her dream kitchen and her car and her art and craft room and her doing her home decor hobby. No worries.

I am also thankful for my Older Sister. She does a lot for us. She is that big sister one can look up to. She look out for me and my Mom because she is the only one that has a job and an income. Her part time job does more than the full time job the guy my Mom is with. She deserve everything too because unlike myself she is making an effort. {She just doesn't have anxiety or struggle with confidence. I wish I was like her} I look out for her too. We 3 are all we got. There is a lot of love so we can't be selling each other out. Not with what we been through.

So yeah overall I am thankful for my Family. And God for getting and seeing us through our darkest hours.

_Sent from Skywalker using Tapatalk_


----------



## Maslow

yWriter software. If I had to use LibreOffice Writer, writing wouldn't be nearly as much fun. :yes


----------



## harrison

Good health overall and a place to live.


----------



## HamSarris

I'm thankful that I'm not living with a terminal illness.


----------



## andy1984

got legs to walk with and get away from obnoxious ppl


----------



## versikk

I am Thankful for the Universe when it's like:
"here, have some levity for a while"

Thanks, Uni Verse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

Clean clothes


----------



## Kevin001

Internet


----------



## Eleonora91

My dad. He's getting me through everything.


----------



## giovanniiiii

Family! I've taken for granted my relationship with my family back then but now that I've become mature, I realized that there's nothing more important than knowing that you have a supportive family


----------



## harrison

My wife and my son.


----------



## Erroll

I'm thankful for all the beautiful men that there are to look at, and that it's summer, so they doff their shirts .


----------



## Kevin001

Just everything I have so thankful and blessed .


----------



## Maslow

yWriter. If I had to write in Word, I wouldn't write. With yWriter, I can edit just one scene at a time, which is great for someone with ADD. I'd get overwhelmed if I couldn't break the chapters down into scenes.


----------



## CWe

This song I'm bopping to atm


----------



## sweet_tooth87

thankful i can hear the sounds of the winds and environment.


----------



## versikk

I'm getting better and better at dealing with: crushes, helping others with fcvked up lives, holding down a job.

it feels very good.


----------



## Perkins

My car. I can't believe it will be a year very soon since I got it. And it's my second car too. 
My new job. Definitely has its flaws but it's a breath of fresh air compared to the nightmare that was my other job.


----------



## versikk

versikk said:


> I'm getting better and better at dealing with: crushes, helping others with fcvked up lives, holding down a job.
> 
> it feels very good.


dont feel too thankful now lol


----------



## Smallfry

Cetirizine


----------



## goldtea

Being in a first world country - Canada


----------



## Noraborealis

The purest form of freedom that I have right now. 

I'm able to do exactly what I want without the help or need of anyone to tell me what to do or how to do it (which is usually slow, and incorrect advice).


----------



## 8888

Chocolate


----------



## Greenmacaron

Thankful for a supportive family


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am thankful for the 2 year long relationship I got to have with a @Girl Without a Shadow and the 3 years I have known her. Unfortunately, we ended the relationship last night, and she traveled back to her country after living with me for almost a year. I miss you already and I love you a lot, and I hope that we can be together again soon. <3


----------



## Kevin001

Ominous Indeed said:


> I hope that we can be together again soon. <3


You trying to get her back?


----------



## beargi

For having my family support me financially when I'm supposed to be working. I couldn't graduate uni on time because of extreme anxiety I had on freshman year, which caused me having very bad grades, failing multiple classes.


----------



## Smallfry

solitude


----------



## twitchy666

potential to kill

whoever have damaged, abused, crippled, disrespected me

dunno how to yet..


----------



## CWe

First reaction is to say nothing but I don't feel thankful for anything but I'll give it a shot


My family that cares for me
Music
Internet
This site
My online friends
My doggies
The nice weather today


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Kevin001 said:


> You trying to get her back?


I do want her back, though I don't think there is that much I can do at the moment. I am hoping that after a few months she will realize what was hard and that we can do to get it working again under different circumstances.

In the meantime I will work on myself and make me the best person I can be.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Finally made an IT friend who's helpful and doesn't talk to me like I know nothing. It's just nice to find someone who's knowledgeable but realistic and humble at the same time. Too many tech bros or wannabe IT guys out there who overestimate their skills or don't know what they're talking about. 

For example, I mentioned to a musician/composer that my goal is design and UI. They mentioned they have a gaming site with their friend and they do UI for it... Except they used squarespace so they didn't write a line of code or do any wireframes. All they do is just look at the site and say what works and what doesn't, which is UX if you can even call it that. Sit down lol.


----------



## VIncymon

I finally have a job !
Thank God.


----------



## 3stacks

VIncymon said:


> I finally have a job !
> Thank God.


 Congrats!


----------



## 3stacks

Thankful for the one internet friend that has actually just wanted to be my friend. Other people always seemed to have an ulterior motive. Whether it was using me or manipulating me for the fun of it (sociopath? I think so)


----------



## VIncymon

3stacks said:


> Thankful for the one internet friend that has actually just wanted to be my friend. Other people always seemed to have an ulterior motive. Whether it was using me or manipulating me for the fun of it (sociopath? I think so)


One good friend is better than none, cheers.


----------



## harrison

Somewhere to live, enough money and people that care about me.


----------



## 3stacks

The best person I've ever met on the internet by far and my best friend that I'd like to keep for years to come @Eleonora91


----------



## Eleonora91

3stacks said:


> The best person I've ever met on the internet by far and my best friend that I'd like to keep for years to come @*Eleonora91*


Aww thank you :hug (that's supposed to be a hug)
I'm forever thankful for our friendship as well!! Can't wait to see you again ADAMS


----------



## 3stacks

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best person I've ever met on the internet by far and my best friend that I'd like to keep for years to come @*Eleonora91*
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you  (that's supposed to be a hug)
> I'm forever thankful for our friendship as well!! Can't wait to see you again ADAMS
Click to expand...

 Same it will be good broski. We can go to the Christmas market if it's open. Would be nice to see I've always wanted to go but my friends never go with me lol. Everything is waaaay overpriced but that's what you like anyway lol


----------



## Eleonora91

3stacks said:


> Same it will be good broski. We can go to the Christmas market if it's open. Would be nice to see I've always wanted to go but my friends never go with me lol. Everything is waaaay overpriced but that's what you like anyway lol


I might buy something just for the sake of it. We've got to go to Lush as welllllllll

I'm also thankful for feeling ok the last few days. You've got to be grateful for the small things


----------



## 3stacks

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same it will be good broski. We can go to the Christmas market if it's open. Would be nice to see I've always wanted to go but my friends never go with me lol. Everything is waaaay overpriced but that's what you like anyway lol
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy something just for the sake of it. We've got to go to Lush as wellllllll
Click to expand...

 yeah I've gotta get one of those headbands you got


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This opportunity to live alone


----------



## Blue Dino

This temporary silence and solitude.


----------



## harrison

I'm thankful I was born in a first world country.


----------



## 8888

My parents


----------



## Blue Dino

This cocktail.


Sound of late night sprinklers.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> This cocktail.
> 
> Sound of late night sprinklers.


Fantastic post. You just created a whole atmosphere for me with a few words. 

What sort of cocktail are we talking about here?


----------



## Eleonora91

I'm sooooo thankful for my dad right now for putting up with me, for spending so much money trying to figure out what's wrong with me, for understanding my needs, and for wanting the best for me. Not all parents would go to such great lengths to help their offspring. Sometimes he's too much but I've got to admit I'd be in such a worse place right now if it weren't for my dad.


----------



## harrison

I don't know if it's slight mania or just blind optimism - but I don't care. I'm just glad I feel like I have so much to look forward to. Going to the beach in Bali, seeing my friends up there and in Jakarta, exploring Bangkok and meeting new people there too. Plus soon it'll be spring and starting to warm up again.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> Fantastic post. You just created a whole atmosphere for me with a few words.
> 
> What sort of cocktail are we talking about here?


It was a cold cocoa drink. Cocoa powder, Kahlua, Vodka, cinnamon powder, on the rocks. Suppose to add chocolate syrup and whip cream, but I decided to keep it less fatty.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> It was a cold cocoa drink. Cocoa powder, Kahlua, Vodka, cinnamon powder, on the rocks. Suppose to add chocolate syrup and whip cream, but I decided to keep it less fatty.


Oh, wow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My paycheque looks good and I think I can get this going on a good path


----------



## 8888

Art


----------



## Greenmacaron

Thankful for a great weekend with lovely sunny weather 😄


----------



## versikk

just reminiscing that my parents pulled me out of a huge financial jam some years ago because i'm an irresponsible neurot.

and i'm also thankful that for some reason with all the shxt in my life, i still haven't gone under. there are people with worse lives and more strength of course, but i think i'm holding up extremely well. like , normies would croak after 2 days if they felt what i felt lol.



Canadian Brotha said:


> My paycheque looks good and I think I can get this going on a good path


the struggle is the path!

whatever your mental baseline, if you dont exert yourself thru e.g work and self-improvement, you'll feel like crap. even hunting for squirrels and living in the woods is less depressing than sitting at home on the couch and watching TV all day. an inactive life devoid of variety/novelty is terrible for the mind. that's the stuff that makes you _not exist_.....


----------



## JustJordan

This is going to sound boring but I'm very thankful for my family.


----------



## harrison

JustJordan said:


> This is going to sound boring but I'm very thankful for my family.


Me too - boring is good.


----------



## Blue Dino

This case of cheap pinot noir. Should keep me occupied this weekend hopefully.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> This case of cheap pinot noir. Should keep me occupied this weekend hopefully.


:lol

I'm grateful for the GP I know that as an old mate of mine used to say has "a good writing hand." He gives me the occasional script for a bit of Valium.

God what a relief.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My first utilities bill being reasonable and being due a day before one of my paydays


----------



## 8888

Internet connection


----------



## andy1984

if my guts feel like snakes, at least I have guts. because there'd be some problems otherwise. food would just go into my abdominal cavity and rot in there. etc.


----------



## harrison

Very glad I was born in Australia.

I have a few people that seem to be quite fond of me.

I'm getting quite old so soon I'll be able to go and spend extended periods of time up in Asia and they'll still let me have my pension.

Asia is very close.

Budget Airlines.


----------



## kesker

This guy


----------



## megatheriidae

@kesker's cat pics

(and kesker)


----------



## kesker

megatheriidae said:


> @kesker's cat pics
> 
> (and kesker)


aww :squeeze ditto, meggy


----------



## harrison

karenw said:


> My own place with no mortgage or rent on it to pay


Jesus Karen - how did you manage that? Did your parents give it to you?


----------



## harrison

kesker said:


> This guy


That's a beautiful little cat.


----------



## harrison

karenw said:


> @ Harrison. No I had my own property sold it at a profit, when i met ex, then we sold our house and made a profit on that too


That's impressive Karen - good for you. I'm glad you've got that so you won't ever have to worry about rent etc. That's really great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Living alone


----------



## kesker

harrison said:


> That's a beautiful little cat.


He's a devil-cat but he's also a godsend.  He's only well behaved when he's sleeping, lol.


----------



## Ayushi7

Thankful to have people who love me even at my worst.


----------



## Tuan Jie

Today I cried tears of gratitude for the second time in my life. It looks like I've actually started to walk out of hell. I think I may have finally done it. Cracked enough of the code for significant recovery. My health is improving. I keep getting surprised by things that cost me less effort, the absense of exhaustion, five entire relatively tranquil nights in a row after 23 years of nightmares and night spasms. And so forth. My mind goes places again. Potential enters my headspace. And gratitude. For being alive. For this incredible ride. For the people in my life. For reconnection. For love. For change. For learning and discovery. For what is to come.


----------



## SplendidBob

Tuan Jie said:


> Today I cried tears of gratitude for the second time in my life. It looks like I've actually started to walk out of hell. I think I may have finally done it. Cracked enough of the code for significant recovery. My health is improving. I keep getting surprised by things that cost me less effort, the absense of exhaustion, five entire relatively tranquil nights in a row after 23 years of nightmares and night spasms. And so forth. My mind goes places again. Potential enters my headspace. And gratitude. For being alive. For this incredible ride. For the people in my life. For reconnection. For love. For change. For learning and discovery. For what is to come.


Lovely 

Happy to hear it, and good to see you happy


----------



## Tuan Jie

@SplendidBob
Thanks Bob! Nice to see you again, it's been ages. How are you?


----------



## 8888

SAS


----------



## harrison

My wife.


----------



## karenw

Friends & Family


----------



## Shy extrovert

The oppourtunity to go to college. my program is teaching us lots of cool and useful skills in Adobe programs, AutoCAD, SketchUp, qgis... To have the oppourtunity to learn that stuff and perhaps one day be a successful architect is pretty amazing and something I should never take for granted no matter how tough school gets


----------



## TryingMara

My cats.


----------



## kesker

TryingMara said:


> My cats.


Cats are little saviors. Not sure I could be in a house devoid of them.


----------



## harrison

My wife again - although she could learn to listen a bit better when I need to talk about my books.


----------



## 8888

Medicine


----------



## Blue Dino

A box of triscuits and chopped avocados layered on top of each one.


----------



## anotherbowlofchicken

my wife


----------



## Graeme1988

My mother for putting up with me over the years. And for informing my taste in music.
My musicality; because whenever I’m playing my guitar or piano I can just forget about my troubles.


----------



## Serine

My best friend.


----------



## andy1984

serenity and tranquility of being alone ✌


----------



## Kevin001

Warm bed


----------



## georga71

My family, a bit dysfunctional and in no way perfect, but I still love them ❤.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

Living in a country where I can get some help for my problems. The systems not perfect by any means but at least there are people to talk to.


----------



## Tuan Jie

That life is an epic journey and I'm able to see that now. And the new Tool record.


----------



## andy1984

music!!!!


----------



## Tuan Jie

For off days no longer being horrible. I'm more able to welcome life as it unfolds. Odd as it may seem, there's joy in that.


----------



## 8888

Finding bargains


----------



## 8888

Inner spiritual peace


----------



## leaf in the wind

A private place to live and be weird with minimal judgment and interaction with others.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I'm finally over my ex!


----------



## komorikun

leaf in the wind said:


> A private place to live and be weird with minimal judgment and interaction with others.


So has your brother moved in yet or no?


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> So has your brother moved in yet or no?


Nope.


----------



## Ai

That neither my family nor my SO have given up on me yet...


----------



## kesker

My legs. They keep me sane.


----------



## harrison

Having a few people that love me. And for taking some chances along the way - I've met some incredible people.


----------



## D'avjo

online xmas shopping


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That beautiful day.


----------



## blue2

2 weeks till I get 2 weeks holiday from work, I think I'll stay permanently semi buzzed on good booze, while eating rich foods & doing Christmassy crap :yay


----------



## komorikun

No hangover.


----------



## 8888

Modern technology


----------



## MCHB

My extended family aka the crew I'm on at work! :3


----------



## 8888

Medicine


----------



## ukperson

My parents, my family, the house I live in, my health and physical fitness.


----------



## ozyx

Financial & familial stability.


----------



## RedHouse

My family ,my friends ,my health


----------



## SludgeBucket

I'm thankful for family, friends, 5g, phones and computers, netflix, the food that I eat (I'm vegan btw), Trump for keeping this country great and Hillary not being elected or it would be WW3, cats (I love cats), and that I was never aborted so I could live (even though I have SA but It's not the end of the world) and pumpkin pie!


----------



## SludgeBucket

RedHouse said:


> My family ,my friends ,my health


Health, yes! definitely - health is wealth!


----------



## hyacinth girl

My work friends


----------



## harrison

Family, medication, close proximity to Asian countries - and of course budget airlines.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I went to a federal service centre to get something done, and the entire process took only 10 minutes inclusive of wait time. It was so freaking efficient, just blew my mind... it made my day.


----------



## Ysa

*Sleep well at night*

I am grateful to have a good night's sleep every night because of Anikiko - Sleep Easy Guided Meditation which I listen to every night before going to bed. It calms my mind and relaxes my nerves to help me sleep faster. Here, try to listen to their sample music. You might like it too.:smile2:


----------



## Musicfan

Mom's surgery went well. The surgeon told me they got out all they needed. Right now she's resting although quite nauseous. Was a long stressful day. She will still need radiation so the battle isn't over yet.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Two of my old favourite NHL players released a joint weekly podcast... It's ridiculously nostalgic listening to their stories. I'm seriously tickled by this.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to see a new doctor today, and I was impressed by her intelligence and compassion. I could tell she cares about her patients' wellbeing. I talked a lot about concerns I have about my health (kind of rambling at times...) and her comments were insightful yet to the point. She was warm, not cold and clinical, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## andy1984

sounded like someone was peeing outside my window. window was open, curtains closed. then someone slammed the front door kind of loudly. thankful to be in my room with the door locked. now I keep hearing sounds like someone is still outside my window. creepy! it's almost 1am.


----------



## andy1984

also pretty happy my friend came to my meetup event with her friend. because none of the meetup ppl that rsvpd actually turned up.


----------



## 8888

I'm thankful that my mother drove me to some places this weekend.


----------



## hyacinth girl

my friend bought me some delicious falafel :banana:


----------



## Perkins

That I have every bill including rent paid this month. Buys me more time.


----------



## harrison

Musicfan said:


> Mom's surgery went well. The surgeon told me they got out all they needed. Right now she's resting although quite nauseous. Was a long stressful day. She will still need radiation so the battle isn't over yet.


Hope your Mum's okay mate - all the best to you both.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, I have so much to be not thankful for but since this is the positive thinking section, if I HAVE TO BE thankful for something, I suppose I am thankful that I do still have options. Even if I don't like them.


----------



## 8888

Peace and quiet


----------



## harrison

Italian restaurants, decent coffee, heat and bright sunshine, beaches.


----------



## blue2

harrison said:


> Italian restaurants, decent coffee, heat and bright sunshine, beaches.


I thought there's alot of pollution/smoke around though from wildfires, aussieland is burning up : /


----------



## harrison

blue2 said:


> I thought there's alot of pollution/smoke around though from wildfires, aussieland is burning up : /


Yeah, lots of fires around. Mostly up in NSW and Qld I think - not too bad down here yet. Going to be 44 degrees today so who knows.

I'm not actually at the beach atm btw - not a huge fan of the beaches down here. I'm just dreaming of the beach back in Bali - I'll go again soon when I can get away. So for the time being I just have to settle for the Italian restaurants.


----------



## Musicfan

harrison said:


> Hope your Mum's okay mate - all the best to you both.


That's much appreciated . She's doing fine, recovered quite fast and is in a good mood. That was quite a stressful week because the surgery was a little risky. I hope your holidays are going well Harrison.


----------



## harrison

Musicfan said:


> That's much appreciated . She's doing fine, recovered quite fast and is in a good mood. That was quite a stressful week because the surgery was a little risky. I hope your holidays are going well Harrison.


That's great news mate - glad to hear she's okay.

Yeah, things are good here. My boy's in China and I miss him, can't even seem to get in touch with him. I'm getting a bit restless myself - but so far I'm controlling myself.


----------



## Musicfan

harrison said:


> That's great news mate - glad to hear she's okay.
> 
> Yeah, things are good here. My boy's in China and I miss him, can't even seem to get in touch with him. I'm getting a bit restless myself - but so far I'm controlling myself.


Does he live there or is on vacation? Well I hope you can get in contact, the holidays are best spent with family and it would be a shame if somehow you don't hear from him.


----------



## harrison

Musicfan said:


> Does he live there or is on vacation? Well I hope you can get in contact, the holidays are best spent with family and it would be a shame if somehow you don't hear from him.


He's just on holidays there for a couple of weeks. Don't think Skype works up there or something. It's weird I just got an email from him - he's fine, just on his way to some other place.

Yeah, he's often away at this time of year. He likes to go to fun places for New Year's Eve. Cheeky boy.


----------



## andy1984

8888 said:


> Peace and quiet


ditto


----------



## Musicfan

harrison said:


> He's just on holidays there for a couple of weeks. Don't think Skype works up there or something. It's weird I just got an email from him - he's fine, just on his way to some other place.
> 
> Yeah, he's often away at this time of year. He likes to go to fun places for New Year's Eve. Cheeky boy.


Oh cool that you just heard from him lol. Hong Kong looks looks like a fun place to travel if you avoid the protests. That's good that you guys get along, maybe you'll get a visit from him soon.


----------



## hateliving

My kitty kat.


----------



## daisy21g

For my loving family.


----------



## Citrine79

-My therapist

-Fitz and the Tantrums music especially the “All The Feels” album

-NHL hockey


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Bill Burr's podcast and stand up


----------



## twitchy666

*home with parking space*

breaking free of rent

this home comes with leasehold charges! still renting!

she sold it to evade those extraneous costs! i want to, too. she never revealed why she wanted out. me too

my mortgage finished, so i own it? but to.. the leaseholders own it, so i must keep paying! evil! any move... any ESTATE anywhere, incurring overhead costs


----------



## harrison

I'm grateful my wife still talks to me and is very supportive. Today I was acting a bit weird and she understands.


----------



## Noca

My disability benefits.


----------



## harrison

My wife and my son, and that this mania seems to be passing.


----------



## Noca

Free healthcare


----------



## Citrine79

Already posted here but I need to post again...beyond thankful for my therapist. Today was brutal and he took the time to speak with me even though I wasn’t scheduled with him. He gave me guidance and good advice as well.


----------



## Velorrei

I am thankful for modern medicine.


----------



## 8888

Healthy snacks


----------



## michellecarney

I am so thankful to be staying with family during this time of quarantine


----------



## SunshineSam218

I am thankful for having such a loving Mom. I told her today how much I appreciated her and hugged her. It makes me happy that I did this. Because I love my Mom.


----------



## harrison

Valium.


----------



## 8888

Discord


----------



## CNikki

The cliche of having a roof over my head and not losing my job (as of yet) and being able to work from home. It can be worse, even though there are some 'legitimate' concerns I do have.


----------



## loneliness

I'm thankful that, despite being out of work, I will still subsist through this covid-19 nightmare. I feel secure. I am in a far better position than many millions (billions?) of people.


----------



## EndofSummer

I am thankful that god shows me what I do wrong and shows me new chances to mend broken dreams.


----------



## 8888

First responders


----------



## harrison

I'm very glad I live in Australia - especially at the moment.


----------



## Kevin001

Electricity


----------



## Blue Dino

This tilapia taco I just made and ate, and a glass of shiraz I am sipping to wash it down with.


----------



## Dappere bangerik

A great productive morning, 
tv
sunlight and chocolate!


----------



## EndofSummer

glad for a possible future


----------



## leaf in the wind

A spacious home to quarantine in.

This would have been horrible 8 years ago.


----------



## Kevin001

Everything really, so many people are struggling can't even feed their kids. Grateful for every little thing.


----------



## 8888

That I can sell virtual items from video games for real money so I can still make a little bit of money without going anywhere.


----------



## leaf in the wind

These strawberry cheese strudels from the grocery store. They're delicious and cheap.


----------



## 8888

Pretty journals


----------



## Velorrei

Anxiety. Yes, that's right.

It is a double edged sword. My anxious instincts have saved me in multiple scenarios. Also, it has prevented me from doing stupid things that I witness other people doing.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Watermelon, I don't have watermelon right now, but i'm grateful for the delicious fruit


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

8888 said:


> That I can sell virtual items from video games for real money so I can still make a little bit of money without going anywhere.


Whoa! You're able to R.m.t.? (Real Money Trade)
You're a legend, it takes a lot of time to get items in game


----------



## 8888

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Whoa! You're able to R.m.t.? (Real Money Trade)
> You're a legend, it takes a lot of time to get items in game


Yeah, it does take some time to get items. First I've heard the term R.m.t.


----------



## harrison

At the moment I'm grateful I can't leave the country. Because I'd definitely get myself into trouble. (again)


----------



## Citrine79

Super thankful my therapist is still having regular appointments via phone. He also has been available outside of scheduled appointments to help me when I needed it most. At the start of all this, I was very close to a full on breakdown and he talked me thru it and gave me the help I needed.


----------



## harrison

Beautiful old books.


----------



## 8888

Clothes that look good on me

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato

Cats. Better than antidepressants man


----------



## blue2

discopotato said:


> Cats. Better than antidepressants man


&#128558; If you swallow them ?


----------



## Blue Dino

Corn Nuts.


----------



## discopotato

blue2 said:


> &#128558; If you swallow them ?


If you place your nose in their fur and inhale0


----------



## catlady1

NETFLIX. Currently watching â€œThe Reckoningâ€


----------



## Kevin001

AC its so hot here.


----------



## CWe

It's too easy to say nothing but what i'm thankful for is 



My Family
These delicious chips in my hand
My dogs
Still being alive despite not wanting to be


----------



## TryingMara

My cats, that I still have a job, coworkers and my backyard.


----------



## andy1984

a mouse just climbed up my leg. what a cute little animal.


----------



## John Belz

the person who helped me carry things before the rain tonight


----------



## 8888

The internet


----------



## TryingMara

That overall things went well with my car today. That my job is safe. My cats.


----------



## harrison

Movies, the internet, anything to fight off this boredom during lockdown.

Oh, and my medication.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The heat has died down a LOT. Still have to keep a fan perpetually running but it's no longer unbearable. For now. I hope the worst of summer is finally over.


----------



## harrison

Money and this big TV.


----------



## fluorish

My house. My bed. My pillows and blankets


----------



## 8888

Music


----------



## TryingMara

My cats and recent texts.


----------



## 8888

Virtual hugs


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

good internet connection, my art, my faith,


----------



## 8888

That my rent is very reasonable


----------



## James10145

*My frying pan*

.


----------



## 8888

Vegetarian chicken


----------



## Karsten

Luke Voit for hitting a 3 run homerun.


----------



## harrison

I think I might have found a new psychiatrist I can work with. Just had a zoom thing with her and she's nice. I'm so fussy and hard to please it's ridiculous - plus I overthink everything, but I think she might be okay.


----------



## Excaliber

I'm glad that my headache is gone


----------



## andy1984

that i don't have to work fulltime
my friend
still have money
nothing really bad is happening to me
healthy


----------



## Gala_Evandrus

My family is healthy.


----------



## introvert33

That my bosses are understanding and giving me a break on my billable hours requirements this year since I am behind. One said we really like your work and would not do this for everyone.
Now I am just worried about doing my best to get better so I can be productive. I hope that that's possible and I'm not just doomed to fail again next year. 
But back to positive, this is a push I needed. And I initiated the conversation which took courage.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

airconditioning, some family support, a caseworker, health insurance, a house, internet, utilities, being able to walk but with great difficulty, this forum, music, etc


----------



## leaf in the wind

I've lost the last stubborn few pounds I gained over the past year. I'm back at 108.


----------



## harrison

I'm glad my wife got through today and it all went well. It would have been a stressful one for her.


----------



## uziq

corn nuts


----------



## harrison

People that love me.
Enough money and somewhere to live.
I live in a rich and great country - that's very close to Asia. (thank God)
I'm still here - after everything I've been through.


----------



## movingbee

Thankful of Life amidst of the pandemic and all of what is happening around us. (Thank you of our Heavenly Father)


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am Thankful for my Mom. She has done a lot for my Sister and I. I gave her a good hug today and told her Thanks for all that she has been doing for us. 


We should take the time to really thank people. 



Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Duplo

I am thankful for the opportunities I have been given in life.


----------



## harrison

I'm thankful we seem to be getting on top of this virus here and that we can start to travel again soon, even if it's just within Australia.


----------

